# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Վաճառակետերում կտրոններ պահանջու՞մ եք

## Fedayi

Ես, օրինակ, պահանջում եմ` հավատալով, որ դրանով, թեկուզ 100 դրամ, հարկային տեսուչի գրպանից հանում եմ գումարն ու տալիս թոշակառուներին:

----------


## Kuk

Ոչ, չեմ պահանջում, եթե տալիս էլ են, չեմ վերցնում. թքած ունեմ տենց էժան տրյուկների վրա:

----------

Amourchik (06.03.2009), ուզուզ (19.11.2010), Ռեդ (15.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, սաղ ժողովրդով կառավարության հետ լատարեյ ենք խաղում  :Jpit: 

Իմ գնահատմամբ բլեֆային քաղաքականությամբ ուշադրություն հրավիրելու միջոց ա, իսկ բոլոր բլեֆներին խուսափում եմ մասնակցել:

Վերցնում էի, մինչև լատարեյ մցնելը  :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (06.03.2009), Sagittarius (13.10.2009), Ռեդ (15.01.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ բանեն մտածել, քաղաքացիները կօգնեն օրինականությանը

----------

Chilly (07.02.2009), Fedayi (15.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (15.01.2009), NetX (15.01.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, սաղ ժողովրդով կառավարության հետ լատարեյ ենք խաղում


Օրինական ղումար ա :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես, օրինակ, պահանջում եմ` հավատալով, որ դրանով, թեկուզ 100 դրամ, հարկային տեսուչի գրպանից հանում եմ գումարն ու տալիս թոշակառուներին:


ետ պահանջելով ,դու ոչ հարկային տեսուչին ես հարստացնում , այլ  վաճառականին ես աղքատացնում …

----------

Amourchik (06.03.2009), Kuk (15.01.2009), ուզուզ (19.11.2010)

----------


## Fedayi

> ետ պահանջելով ,դու ոչ հարկային տեսուչին ես հարստացնում , այլ  վաճառականին ես աղքատացնում …



Վաճառակետին ինչի՞ եմ աղքատացնում, եթե նա չխփված չեկի հարկվող գումարի մի մասը հարկայինի ջեբն էր դնում: Իսկ հիմա, եթե գնորդները պահանջեն չեկերը, նրա կախվածությունը հարկայինից կվերանա և այդ նույն գումարը, որը հարկայինին էր "մուծվում", կգնա բյուջե:

----------

Elmo (23.01.2009), Grieg (15.01.2009), may (16.01.2009), NetX (15.01.2009), Terminator (15.01.2009), The_only_one (27.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.02.2009), Սամվել (16.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես, օրինակ, պահանջում եմ` հավատալով, որ դրանով, թեկուզ 100 դրամ, հարկային տեսուչի գրպանից հանում եմ գումարն ու տալիս թոշակառուներին:


Փաստորեն, դե հքիաթների հավատում ես  :Smile: 

1. SAS :Bad:  ից մի քանի անգամ բան եմ գնել, չեն տվել չեկ, հետևություն, եթե հովանավորչության տակ գտնվող խանութը խուսափում է հարկայինից, իսկ ես մի փոքր խանութից պահանջում եմ չեկ, դուրս է գալիս փոքր խանութը հարկային դաշտում է, իսկ մեծը` ոչ, ու դրանով իսկ առավելություն է ձեռք բերում, ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ ուրախանում եմ, երբ փոքր խանութներում չեն տալիս չեկ, թող մանր բիզնեսը զարգանա, չեմ կարծում թե այսօր նրանք ավելի լավ ֆինանսական վիճակում են, քան թոշակառուները  :Wink: 
2. Այդ խաղարկությունը մեծ բլեֆ ու մի քանի միլիոն դրամ ասեկան ստաբիլ բյուջեից գողանլու միջոց է... Իբր թե խաղարկություն են անում...
Մի հատ պատկերացրեք շահելու հավանականությունը, իմ հաշվարկներով այն հավասար է 0.000002 
Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով, քանի հեգի պետք է իր բոլոր չեկերը պահի? պարզ է, ր շատ քիչ մարդիկ, իսկ եթե դեն նետված չեկ շահի, այդ գումարները պարզ է որ գնալու են կազմակերպիչների գրպաիկները  :Smile: 
Բացի այդ, քանի որ պատահական ընտրությամբ թվեր են հանվելու, հնարավոր է, որ այդպիսի չեկ ընդհանրապես դեռևս տպված չլինի...

Իսկ մեկ ամսից կսկսեն մարդկանց 5000 դրամ տալ ու ցույց տալ հեռուստատեսությամբ. 'Ես ...ն եմ ...-ից, շահել եմ 5 000 000 դրամ Պետյական Լոտոյով'  :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (06.03.2009), Chuk (15.01.2009), Kuk (15.01.2009), Sagittarius (13.10.2009), Terminator (15.01.2009), Հայկօ (16.01.2009), Ձայնալար (24.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (16.01.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վաճառակետին ինչի՞ եմ աղքատացնում, եթե նա չխփված չեկի հարկվող գումարի մի մասը հարկայինի ջեբն էր դնում: Իսկ հիմա, եթե գնորդները պահանջեն չեկերը, նրա կախվածությունը հարկայինից կվերանա և այդ նույն գումարը, որը հարկայինին էր "մուծվում", կգնա բյուջե:


Չէ , տենց չի ,օրինակ ես առանձին հարկայինին փող եմ մուծում + ՀԴՄ-ի տոկոս, իսկ եթե շփոթվեմ չտամ չեկ, պետք ա 150 000 տուգանվեմ… :Angry2:

----------


## Moon

հմմմ...պահանջում եմ էն ժամանակ, երբ պետք ա ինչ որ մեկին ներկայացնեմ :Smile: 
Վերցնում եմ , երբ տալիս են։ Ես դրա պահանջը չեմ զգում, բայց դե ճիշտ ա, մեկ մեկ լինում ա, էնքան բան ես առնում, չես իմանում, որին ինչքան վճարեցիր, իսկ չեկը դրա ամենահարմար տարբերակն ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Fedayi

> Փաստորեն, դե հքիաթների հավատում ես 
> 
> 1. SAS ից մի քանի անգամ բան եմ գնել, չեն տվել չեկ, հետևություն, եթե հովանավորչության տակ գտնվող խանութը խուսափում է հարկայինից, իսկ ես մի փոքր խանութից պահանջում եմ չեկ, դուրս է գալիս փոքր խանութը հարկային դաշտում է, իսկ մեծը` ոչ, ու դրանով իսկ առավելություն է ձեռք բերում, ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ ուրախանում եմ, երբ փոքր խանութներում չեն տալիս չեկ, թող մանր բիզնեսը զարգանա, չեմ կարծում թե այսօր նրանք ավելի լավ ֆինանսական վիճակում են, քան թոշակառուները 
> 2. Այդ խաղարկությունը մեծ բլեֆ ու մի քանի միլիոն դրամ ասեկան ստաբիլ բյուջեից գողանլու միջոց է... Իբր թե խաղարկություն են անում...
> Մի հատ պատկերացրեք շահելու հավանականությունը, իմ հաշվարկներով այն հավասար է 0.000002 
> Իսկ ձեր կարծիքով, քանի հեգի պետք է իր բոլոր չեկերը պահի? պարզ է, ր շատ քիչ մարդիկ, իսկ եթե դեն նետված չեկ շահի, այդ գումարները պարզ է որ գնալու են կազմակերպիչների գրպաիկները 
> Բացի այդ, քանի որ պատահական ընտրությամբ թվեր են հանվելու, հնարավոր է, որ այդպիսի չեկ ընդհանրապես դեռևս տպված չլինի...
> 
> Իսկ մեկ ամսից կսկսեն մարդկանց 5000 դրամ տալ ու ցույց տալ հեռուստատեսությամբ. 'Ես ...ն եմ ...-ից, շահել եմ 5 000 000 դրամ Պետյական Լոտոյով'


1. Էսօր "Սաս"-ում առևտուր արեցի, սուսուփուս տվեցին: Համաձայն եմ, հատկապես չափերով խոշոր կամ միջին խանութներից պետք է պահանջել, այլ ոչ` անհատ ձեռներեցներից: Վերջիններիս մոտ էլ հետաքրքիր բան եմ նկատել. 1500դ-ի առևտուր ես անում, 200դ-ի կտրոն են տալիս:
2. 1,5 մլրդ դրամ է հատկացվել պետբյուջեյից այս ամբողջը կազմակերպելու համար` հաշվարկով, որ 5 մլրդ դրամի մուտքերի ավելացում կապահովվի:
3. Չխաղարկված գումարը տեղափոխվելու է հաջորդ խաղարկություն: Եթե դու ամիսը գոնե 50 կտրոն հավաքես, շահելուդ հավանականությունը 1/200 է, ինչը ցանկացած նախկին լոտոյից բարձր է: կարող են հաշվարկները հիմնավորել հավանականության տեսությամբ: Այնպես որ, 200-ից մեկը եթե 5000դ շահի, էլի քիչ չէ:
4. Բայց, հարցը նույնիսկ լոտոն չէ...

----------

Grieg (15.01.2009), NetX (15.01.2009), REAL_ist (15.01.2009), The_only_one (27.02.2009), Սամվել (16.01.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> Չէ , տենց չի ,օրինակ ես առանձին հարկայինին փող եմ մուծում + ՀԴՄ-ի տոկոս, իսկ եթե շփոթվեմ չտամ չեկ, պետք ա 150 000 տուգանվեմ…


Հիմա էլ պիտի փող մուծես, հետո դա օրինական ա, ինչն ա մուծվող գումարի հիմքը?

----------


## Second Chance

> 2. 1,5 մլրդ դրամ է հատկացվել պետբյուջեյից այս ամբողջը կազմակերպելու համար` հաշվարկով, որ 5 մլրդ դրամի մուտքերի ավելացում կապահովվի:
> 3. Չխաղարկված գումարը տեղափոխվելու է հաջորդ խաղարկություն: Եթե դու ամիսը գոնե 50 կտրոն հավաքես, շահելուդ հավանականությունը 1/200 է, ինչը ցանկացած նախկին լոտոյից բարձր է: կարող են հաշվարկները հիմնավորել հավանականության տեսությամբ: Այնպես որ, 200-ից մեկը եթե 5000դ շահի, էլի քիչ չէ:


Ես տենց էլ չիմացա , էտ ոնցա լինելու խաղարկությունը, պետքա ինչ որ տեղ տանենք ներկայացնե՞նք, թե իրանք անկապ ընտրում են ու կարողա քո չէկը աղբամանի մեջ մնացած լինի :Think:  շահես չիմանաս :Jpit:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ես տենց էլ չիմացա , էտ ոնցա լինելու խաղարկությունը, պետքա ինչ որ տեղ տանենք ներկայացնե՞նք, թե իրանք անկապ ընտրում են ու կարողա քո չէկը աղբամանի մեջ մնացած լինի շահես չիմանաս


Հ1-ով կլինի խաղարկությունը: Չեկերն էլ պահի, որ շահող չեկն աղբամանում չհայտնվի: 
Եթե ունես շահող կտրոն, ապա այն, անձնագրի հետ միասին, պետք է ներկայացնել տեղական հարկային մարմին: Կարծեմ, դիմումել է անհրաժեշտ:

----------


## Fedayi

> 1. SAS ից մի քանի անգամ բան եմ գնել, չեն տվել չեկ, հետևություն, եթե հովանավորչության տակ գտնվող խանութը խուսափում է հարկայինից, իսկ ես մի փոքր խանութից պահանջում եմ չեկ, դուրս է գալիս փոքր խանութը հարկային դաշտում է, իսկ մեծը` ոչ, ու դրանով իսկ առավելություն է ձեռք բերում, ՆՈՒՅՆԻՍԿ ուրախանում եմ, երբ փոքր խանութներում չեն տալիս չեկ, թող մանր բիզնեսը զարգանա, չեմ կարծում թե այսօր նրանք ավելի լավ ֆինանսական վիճակում են, քան թոշակառուները


Բա որ էտքան բան հասկանում ենք, հենց "Սաս"-ում ինչու՞ չենք պահանջում, հետո գալիս ֆորումներում բողոքում: Հիմա, կոնկրետ էսպիսի դեպքերում, ո՞վ է իրական մողավորը, "Սաս"-ի "հովանավո՞րը", թե՞ մենք: Եթե մենք մեր իրավունքին տեր չենք, էլ ու՞ր ենք "բողոքի գիրքը" բացել:

----------

Grieg (15.01.2009), Lonely (27.08.2009), Morpheus_NS (15.01.2009), Ուլուանա (16.01.2009), Սամվել (16.01.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, Բջնիի պահով ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացար երևի. ես ոչ թե Գռզոին վատություն անելը նկատի ունեի, այլ հենց աշխատողներին ու պետությանը վնաս հասցնելը նկատի ունեի, որ երկար ժամանակով, այն էլ ճգնաժամի պայմաններում փակվեց գործարանը: Իսկ Սուքիասյանների ընտանիքի նկատմամբ անբարո արարքների մասին խոսել եմ ու նպատակահարմար եմ գտնում խոսել քաղաքական թեմաներում, որովհետև դա քաղաքական քայլ է: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա լավ օրենքներին, Մորֆ ջան, մեր սահմանադրությունն էլ պակաս լավը չի, քրեական օրենսգիրքն էլ պակաս լավը չի, բայց լավ օրենքներ ունենալ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում լավ քայլեր անել, օրենքները հենց լավ կիրառելով են լավը, եթե չի կիրառվում, անտեսվում ա, էլ ո՞ւմ են պետք, էլ ինչի՞ վրա ուրախանանք:


Այ էս գրառմանդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ ու վերեւի իմ գրառման մեջ էլ ու էլի շատ գրառումներիս մեջ էլ նույն կարծիքն եմ արտահայտել: Հիմա ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ավելի ճիշտ չի պայքարել, որ էտ օրենքները բոլորի համար հավասար լինեն, քանց թե բողոքենք օրնքի ընդունումը ինքնին: :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Այ էս գրառմանդ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ ու վերեւի իմ գրառման մեջ էլ ու էլի շատ գրառումներիս մեջ էլ նույն կարծիքն եմ արտահայտել: Հիմա ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ավելի ճիշտ չի պայքարել, որ էտ օրենքները բոլորի համար հավասար լինեն, քանց թե բողոքենք օրնքի ընդունումը ինքնին:


Ես բողոքում եմ խաբեությունների դեմ: Այ որ իրանք չեն կիրառում օրենքը, անտեսում են: Հիմա ասումե ն` հարկային դաշտ ենք բերում բոլորին, բայց տեսնում ենք, որ սենց էժան քայլերով ոչ ոք էլ հարկային դաշտ չի գա, ով որ մինչ այս պետական մակարդակով խուսափել ա հարկերից, հիմա էս հաշվիճ մեքենաների առկայության դեպքում ստիպված չի լինի մտնել հարկային դաշտ: Եթե տվյալ անձն էնքան «քաշ» ունի, որ կարա ասի հարկ չեմ տալիս, լավ եմ անում, էլ ի՞նչ հաշվիչի մասին ա խոսքը: Իսկ նման «քաշ» ունեցող մարդիկ պարզ ա որ մեծ բիզնեսի տեր են, այսինքն մեծ, հզոր բիզնես ունեցողն էլի խուսափելու ա հարկերից, իսկ փոքր ու միջին բիզնես ունեցողը, ով էդ թափը չունի, ով պաշտոն չունի, էլ չի կարող այսպես ասած` պլստալ էդ հարկերից, ստիպված ա լինելու տալ, ու եթե հիմա կարողանում էր հարկերից ինչ որ չափով խուսափելով` միջին չափով պահել իր ընտանիքը, լինել հասարակության` կարմիր գրքում իր պատվավոր տեղը զբաղեցնող միջին խավը, էս դեպքում ամենայն հավանականության` դուրս կմղվի գրքից:

----------


## Fedayi

Ուղղակի, տեղեկացման կարգով. ՀԴՄ կտրոններում խփված գումարների 10 տոկոսն է գնում բյուջե` եկամտահարկի տեսքով, այսինքն` ինչքան էլ աճեն հարկային մուտքերը, դա լինելու է միայն եկամտահարկի գծով: Ասենք, պահանջելով 1000 դ-ի կտրոն, բյուջե եք ուղարկում 100 դ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես բողոքում եմ խաբեությունների դեմ: Այ որ իրանք չեն կիրառում օրենքը, անտեսում են: Հիմա ասումե ն` հարկային դաշտ ենք բերում բոլորին, բայց տեսնում ենք, որ սենց էժան քայլերով ոչ ոք էլ հարկային դաշտ չի գա, ով որ մինչ այս պետական մակարդակով խուսափել ա հարկերից, հիմա էս հաշվիճ մեքենաների առկայության դեպքում ստիպված չի լինի մտնել հարկային դաշտ: Եթե տվյալ անձն էնքան «քաշ» ունի, որ կարա ասի հարկ չեմ տալիս, լավ եմ անում, էլ ի՞նչ հաշվիչի մասին ա խոսքը: Իսկ նման «քաշ» ունեցող մարդիկ պարզ ա որ մեծ բիզնեսի տեր են, այսինքն մեծ, հզոր բիզնես ունեցողն էլի խուսափելու ա հարկերից, իսկ փոքր ու միջին բիզնես ունեցողը, ով էդ թափը չունի, ով պաշտոն չունի, էլ չի կարող այսպես ասած` պլստալ էդ հարկերից, ստիպված ա լինելու տալ, ու եթե հիմա կարողանում էր հարկերից ինչ որ չափով խուսափելով` միջին չափով պահել իր ընտանիքը, լինել հասարակության` կարմիր գրքում իր պատվավոր տեղը զբաղեցնող միջին խավը, էս դեպքում ամենայն հավանականության` դուրս կմղվի գրքից:


Կուկ ջան մի հարց տամ.
Ինչու ես, որ աշխտում եմ X կազմակերպությունում, գրանցված եմ որպես աշխատող, պիտի հարկ վճարեմ, իսկ էն խանութները, որոնց սեփականատերերի եկամուտները հավանաբար շատ են իմ ամսական աշխատավարձից, չպիտի վճարեն:
Ինչու՞ չեք բողոքում, որ եկամտահարկը ընդհանրապես վերացնեն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ուղղակի, տեղեկացման կարգով. ՀԴՄ կտրոններում խփված գումարների 10 տոկոսն է գնում բյուջե` եկամտահարկի տեսքով, այսինքն` ինչքան էլ աճեն հարկային մուտքերը, դա լինելու է միայն եկամտահարկի գծով: Ասենք, պահանջելով 1000 դ-ի կտրոն, բյուջե եք ուղարկում 100 դ:


Որտեղի՞ց էս տեղեկությունը:

----------


## Fedayi

> Որտեղի՞ց էս տեղեկությունը:


Կարգն ա էդպես: Ի՞նչ է, ինչ որ բան խառնու՞մ եմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան մի հարց տամ.
> Ինչու ես, որ աշխտում եմ X կազմակերպությունում, գրանցված եմ որպես աշխատող, պիտի հարկ վճարեմ, իսկ էն խանութները, որոնց սեփականատերերի եկամուտները հավանաբար շատ են իմ ամսական աշխատավարձից, չպիտի վճարեն:
> Ինչու՞ չեք բողոքում, որ եկամտահարկը ընդհանրապես վերացնեն:


Մորֆ, արդեն ասել եմ` տնտեսագետ չեմ, եթե տնտեսագիտությունից ամեն ինչ հասկանայի, տնտեսագետ կլինեի, ամեն ինչ մասնագիտորեն կմեկնաբանեի, ասումե մ այն, ինչ տեսանելի է ինձ համար: Ավելին չեմ կարող: Եթե գտնում ես, որ սխալ է, բողոքիր, ո՞վ է քեզ խանգարում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ, արդեն ասել եմ` տնտեսագետ չեմ, եթե տնտեսագիտությունից ամեն ինչ հասկանայի, տնտեսագետ կլինեի, ամեն ինչ մասնագիտորեն կմեկնաբանեի, ասումե մ այն, ինչ տեսանելի է ինձ համար: Ավելին չեմ կարող: Եթե գտնում ես, որ սխալ է, բողոքիր, ո՞վ է քեզ խանգարում:


Չէ, սխալ չի, ոչ էլ ՀԴՄ-ների քաղաքականությունն ա սխալ:
Սխալն էն ա, որ մեծերն են խուսափում հարկերից: Ասածս էտ ա :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կարգն ա էդպես: Ի՞նչ է, ինչ որ բան խառնու՞մ եմ:


Դե էտ 10 տոկոսի պահը: Էտ թիվը որտեղի՞ց ես վերցրել:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, սխալ չի, ոչ էլ ՀԴՄ-ների քաղաքականությունն ա սխալ:
> Սխալն էն ա, որ մեծերն են խուսափում հարկերից: Ասածս էտ ա


Իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, ես ուրիշ բա՞ն եմ ասում: Ասումե մ` դրանով իրանց համար տեսանելի ա դառնում ամեն ինչ, բայց թափով մարդիկ էլի խուսափում են, բացահյտ են խուսափում էլի, ասում են` լավ ենք անում, չենք տալիս: Էսքանով բեռը մնում ա միայն, այսպես ասած` թույլերի վրա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, ես ուրիշ բա՞ն եմ ասում: Ասումե մ` դրանով իրանց համար տեսանելի ա դառնում ամեն ինչ, բայց թափով մարդիկ էլի խուսափում են, բացահյտ են խուսափում էլի, ասում են` լավ ենք անում, չենք տալիս: Էսքանով բեռը մնում ա միայն, այսպես ասած` թույլերի վրա:


Ուստի ինչի՞ համար բողոքել.
1. որ մեծերը չեն տալիս
2. որ փոքրերը տալիս են:
Կարծում եմ 1-ի դեմ պիտի բողոքել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ուստի ինչի՞ համար բողոքել.
> 1. որ մեծերը չեն տալիս
> 2. որ փոքրերը տալիս են:
> Կարծում եմ 1-ի դեմ պիտի բողոքել:


Համաձայն եմ, առաջինի դեմ պետք է բողոքել, բայց պետք է բողոքել նաև երկրորդի դեմ քանի դեռ այդ հարկերն անիմաստ են օգտագործվում: Այդ հարկերից սնվում են այն մենթերը, ովքեր քաղաքացիներին ծեծում են փողոցներում: Սա բավական է, մնացածին չանդրադառնամ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Համաձայն եմ, առաջինի դեմ պետք է բողոքել, բայց պետք է բողոքել նաև երկրորդի դեմ քանի դեռ այդ հարկերն անիմաստ են օգտագործվում: Այդ հարկերից սնվում են այն մենթերը, ովքեր քաղաքացիներին ծեծում են փողոցներում: Սա բավական է, մնացածին չանդրադառնամ:


Կուկ ջան, զգում եմ, որ երկարում ա խոսակցությունը, բայց ուզում եմ, որ իրար լավ հասկանանք:

Կա պրոբլեմ



> Այդ հարկերից սնվում են այն մենթերը, ովքեր քաղաքացիներին ծեծում են փողոցներում


Լուծում 
1. Հարկ չվճարել
2. Մենթերը քաղացիներին չծեծեն:

Արի ճիշտ մատնանշենք խնդիրները ու լուծման տարբերակները, որ կառավարություն կռուտիտ ըլնելուց գոնե մի քիչ դժվարանա :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, զգում եմ, որ երկարում ա խոսակցությունը, բայց ուզում եմ, որ իրար լավ հասկանանք:
> 
> Կա պրոբլեմ
> 
> Լուծում 
> 1. Հարկ չվճարել
> 2. Մենթերը քաղացիներին չծեծեն:
> 
> Արի ճիշտ մատնանշենք խնդիրները ու լուծման տարբերակները, որ կառավարություն կռուտիտ ըլնելուց գոնե մի քիչ դժվարանա


ՉԷ, Մորֆ ջան, դու մի կենտրոնացի հենց էդ օրինակի վրա, որը բերել եմ. դա ընդամենը օրինակ ա, որով ուզում եմ ցույց տալ, որ այդ հարկերը, միևնույնն ա, չի օգտագործվում պետության, այնէ` ժողովրդի օգտին: Ամեն կերպ թալանվում ա պետությանը հասանելիք փողերը, ու ինչքան շատ լինի, էնքան շատ են թալանելու: Ավելի լավ ա մի պահ չլինի, ժողովրդի մի մեծ մաս զգա, որ չափազանց հզոր ճգնաժամ կա, սոցիալական բունտ լինի, որը նույնպես, վնաս ա հասցնելու, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց որ էդ բունտի դեմը չեն կարողանա առնել, կարծում եմ` փաստ ա: Էդ բունտը կարող է լուծել շատ հարցեր, ընդհուպ մինչև բարձրաստիճան լափող պաշտոնյաների հրաժարական` փախուստի կերպով:

----------


## Enigmatic

Օրինակ մեր մոտի սուպերմարկետում չեկ չեն տալիս ընդանրապես :Dntknw:  ու ինչքանով գիտեմ ասում են էն Հերմինե Նաղդալյանի Խանութնա :Bad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ՉԷ, Մորֆ ջան, դու մի կենտրոնացի հենց էդ օրինակի վրա, որը բերել եմ. դա ընդամենը օրինակ ա, որով ուզում եմ ցույց տալ, որ այդ հարկերը, միևնույնն ա, չի օգտագործվում պետության, այնէ` ժողովրդի օգտին: Ամեն կերպ թալանվում ա պետությանը հասանելիք փողերը, ու ինչքան շատ լինի, էնքան շատ են թալանելու: Ավելի լավ ա մի պահ չլինի, ժողովրդի մի մեծ մաս զգա, որ չափազանց հզոր ճգնաժամ կա, սոցիալական բունտ լինի, որը նույնպես, վնաս ա հասցնելու, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց որ էդ բունտի դեմը չեն կարողանա առնել, կարծում եմ` փաստ ա: Էդ բունտը կարող է լուծել շատ հարցեր, ընդհուպ մինչև բարձրաստիճան լափող պաշտոնյաների հրաժարական` փախուստի կերպով:


Այսինքն արհեստական դժգոհությունը մեծացնե՞նք: Բայց էտ դժգոհությունը կա ու ահագին մեծ ա, ուղղակի ժողովրդի մեծ մասը որպես այլընտրանք տեսնելով ԼՏՊ-ին/գիտեմ, որ գուցե քո քաղաքական հայացքներին հակասում է ասածս/, չի գնում այդ քայլին, մյուս կողմից էլ չկա երրորդ մեկը, ում հետեւից ժողովուրդը կգնա: Պատճառը թերեւս այն է, որ նույնիսկ ներկա իշխանությունից դժգոհ շատ քաղաքական ուժեր համախմբվել են Սերժի շուրջը ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը կանխելու համար: 
Իսկ էտ քո ասած բունտը հիմա դժվար լինի, քանի որ լավ ապռավդանի կա՝ Ֆինանսական Ճգնաժա՜՜մ է:
Նույնիսկ եթե լափող պաշտոնյաները փախնեն, մեկ է նոր լափողներ են գալու ու թալանելու են մեզ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ մենք չսովորենք ճիշտ պահանջներ ներկայացնել, ճիշտ ձեւով պայքարել դրանց իրականացման համար: Քան դեռ մենք գերադասում ենք 5000դրամ տալ գայիշնիկին, որ 30000դրամ չվճարենք, քանի դեռ գերադասում ենք հարկայինին կաշառք տալ, որ տուգանք չգրի: 
Մենք պետք ա փոխվենք Կուկ ջան ու հիշենք, որ մի օր մեր ժամն էլ ա գալու ու թե ինչքանով մենք պատրաստ կլինենք ստանձնելու մեր երկիրը ղեկավարելու ու նախկին փտած համակարգի մասնիկը չդառնալու, կախված է լոկ նրանից, թե ինչ ենք մենք այսօր անում սեփական մտածելակերպը փոխելու համար:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Օրինակ մեր մոտի սուպերմարկետում չեկ չեն տալիս ընդանրապես ու ինչքանով գիտեմ ասում են էն Հերմինե Նաղդալյանի Խանութնա


Որ ուզում ես, ի՞նչ են ասում:

----------


## Սամվել

Կուկ ջան, բռատ, մենակ ասում ես չտան.. բայց դե ոչմեկ էլ իրականում չի կարա վաբշե արդար ձևով հարկ չտա.. այսինքն էն ինչոր խոսքի պետքա տա 10 տոկոս պետությանը էթա իմ տատիի թոշակ /խոսքի/, տալիս 8 տոկոս ու էտ էթումա մի հատը հաստավիզ հարկայինի աշխատողի ջպի բենզինի փող... 

ՀԻմա ախպեր չեմ ջոգում մենք ում կոմից ենք տատիների թե՞ ջպերի... 

Ասածս էնա որ թող հենց նույն փոքր բիզնես անողն էլ սովորի հարկերով աշխատել..  որ վաղը մյուս օրը որ օրենքի երկիր դառնանք մինգամից բանկռոտ չլինի ... էս 1

Երկրորդը որ հարկայինի աշխատողները սկսեն աշխատավարձով ապրել ոչ թե կաշառքով.. իտոգում նորմալ պետության մասին մտածող մարդիկ կդառնան հարկայինի աշխատող /ոչ թե ձրիակերներ/ ու արդեն մանրից կսկեն մեծերին էլ նեղել կամ գոնե նեղելու  մեթոդներ փնտերել... 

Ես դեմ չեմ որ խոսքի լավ բան չեն անում որ փոքրնեին ճնշում են իսկ մեծերին ավելի են չաղացնում... էդ աննորմալ երևույթա ու վաղ թե ուշ դա վերանալույա... 

Բայց էն որ մանրներին պետքա բերել հարկային դաշտ ու իրանց միջև մրցակցության հավասար պայմաններ դնել.. էտ լավ երևույթա ու միշտ մնալույա...

----------

Chilly (24.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (23.02.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Որ ուզում ես, ի՞նչ են ասում:


դե ես որ մշտական իրանց հաճախորդն եմ ասում են լավ դե դու շուտ վերցրա ապրանքը գնա,հանկարծ որ անծանոթ մարդ ա լինում կասկածելի ,իրանց ձև են տալիս

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> դե ես որ մշտական իրանց հաճախորդն եմ ասում են լավ դե դու շուտ վերցրա ապրանքը գնա,հանկարծ որ անծանոթ մարդ ա լինում կասկածելի ,իրանց ձև են տալիս


Նկատի ունեմ՝ որ պահանջում ես, չե՞ն տալիս:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Նկատի ունեմ՝ որ պահանջում ես, չե՞ն տալիս:


Անկեղծ ասած չեմ պահանջել հատուկ,որ տալիսենել ուրիշ խանութներում ծիծաղս գալիս ա,բայց որ պահանջեմ մեր սուպերմարկետում դե մի հատ նավսյակի ունեն,պատկերացնում ես եքաաա խանութում ընդամենը մի հատ ունեն,կտան էլի

----------


## Kuk

> Այսինքն արհեստական դժգոհությունը մեծացնե՞նք: Բայց էտ դժգոհությունը կա ու ահագին մեծ ա, ուղղակի ժողովրդի մեծ մասը որպես այլընտրանք տեսնելով ԼՏՊ-ին/գիտեմ, որ գուցե քո քաղաքական հայացքներին հակասում է ասածս/, չի գնում այդ քայլին, մյուս կողմից էլ չկա երրորդ մեկը, ում հետեւից ժողովուրդը կգնա: Պատճառը թերեւս այն է, որ նույնիսկ ներկա իշխանությունից դժգոհ շատ քաղաքական ուժեր համախմբվել են Սերժի շուրջը ԼՏՊ-ի վերադարձը կանխելու համար: 
> Իսկ էտ քո ասած բունտը հիմա դժվար լինի, քանի որ լավ ապռավդանի կա՝ Ֆինանսական Ճգնաժա՜՜մ է:
> Նույնիսկ եթե լափող պաշտոնյաները փախնեն, մեկ է նոր լափողներ են գալու ու թալանելու են մեզ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ մենք չսովորենք ճիշտ պահանջներ ներկայացնել, ճիշտ ձեւով պայքարել դրանց իրականացման համար: Քան դեռ մենք գերադասում ենք 5000դրամ տալ գայիշնիկին, որ 30000դրամ չվճարենք, քանի դեռ գերադասում ենք հարկայինին կաշառք տալ, որ տուգանք չգրի: 
> Մենք պետք ա փոխվենք Կուկ ջան ու հիշենք, որ մի օր մեր ժամն էլ ա գալու ու թե ինչքանով մենք պատրաստ կլինենք ստանձնելու մեր երկիրը ղեկավարելու ու նախկին փտած համակարգի մասնիկը չդառնալու, կախված է լոկ նրանից, թե ինչ ենք մենք այսօր անում սեփական մտածելակերպը փոխելու համար:


Էդ արհեստական չի, արհեստականն էն ա, որ մեջք չունեցող գործարարներին ստիպում են հարկ տալ մինճև վերջին կոպեկը ու դրանով մի կերպ զսպում են ահագնացող վտանգը, որ կարող ա մեծ բունտի վերածվի: Ամեն ինչ պետք չի վերագրել Լևոնին: Հիմա որ տաքսիստները բունտ են անում, էդ էլ ա՞ Լևոնը անում, բոլորը Լևոնի համախոհներն ե՞ն ուրեմն: Ճգնաժամը բունտը կանխելու միջոց չի, ընդհակառակը` հենց բունտ սկսելու նախապայման ա: Ափսոս մի պահ տեսա, հիմա չեմ հիշում, ամենայն հավանականության վաղը էլի կխոսվի էդ մասին հեռուստատեսությամբ, մի քանի պետություններում ճգնաժամի պատճառով բունտեր են սկսել, մարդիկ դժգոհում են, որ իշխանությւոնները չեն պայքարում ճգնաժամի դեմ, ինչպես հարկն է: 
Տես, Մորֆ ջան, դու քեզ ես մեղադրում գայշնիկին փող տալու համար, բայց պետքա գայշնիկին մեղադրես, որ վերցնում ա էդ փողը, ախր ինքը օրենքի պաշտպան ա հանդիսանում, ինքը պարտավորված ա պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու օրինազանցներին, ոչ թե ինքը պետքա օրենք խախտի, քաղաքացին իրան պատասխանատվության ենթարկի: Մի խառնի դերերը, յուրաքանչյուրը պարտավոր ա պատշաճ կերպով անի այն, ինչի համար վարձատրվում է, իսկ վարձատրողը, այս դեպքում` մենք` հարկատուներս, պարտավոր ենք պահանջել, որ մեր տված հարկերը ծառայեն իրենց նպատակների համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, բռատ, մենակ ասում ես չտան.. բայց դե ոչմեկ էլ իրականում չի կարա վաբշե արդար ձևով հարկ չտա.. այսինքն էն ինչոր խոսքի պետքա տա 10 տոկոս պետությանը էթա իմ տատիի թոշակ /խոսքի/, տալիս 8 տոկոս ու էտ էթումա մի հատը հաստավիզ հարկայինի աշխատողի ջպի բենզինի փող... 
> 
> ՀԻմա ախպեր չեմ ջոգում մենք ում կոմից ենք տատիների թե՞ ջպերի... 
> 
> Ասածս էնա որ թող հենց նույն փոքր բիզնես անողն էլ սովորի հարկերով աշխատել..  որ վաղը մյուս օրը որ օրենքի երկիր դառնանք մինգամից բանկռոտ չլինի ... էս 1
> 
> Երկրորդը որ հարկայինի աշխատողները սկսեն աշխատավարձով ապրել ոչ թե կաշառքով.. իտոգում նորմալ պետության մասին մտածող մարդիկ կդառնան հարկայինի աշխատող /ոչ թե ձրիակերներ/ ու արդեն մանրից կսկեն մեծերին էլ նեղել կամ գոնե նեղելու  մեթոդներ փնտերել... 
> 
> Ես դեմ չեմ որ խոսքի լավ բան չեն անում որ փոքրնեին ճնշում են իսկ մեծերին ավելի են չաղացնում... էդ աննորմալ երևույթա ու վաղ թե ուշ դա վերանալույա... 
> ...


Սամ ջան, մ իբան արի ընդունենք, որ էդ չեկերը չեն կարող բոլորին բերել հարկային դաշտ, արի մեր տատիների թոշակը չփաթաթենք միայն մեջք չունեցող գործարարների վզին, պետքա նենց անել, որ բոլորը, բոլորը անխտիր վճարեն հարկերը, բայց էդ չեկերը հաստատ դրան չեն տանում, որտև նա, ով հարկեր չի տալիս, կարա քացով դռներ բացի, մտնի ու ասի` լավ եմ անում, չեմ տալիս, հա, գիտեմ, էսքան հարկ ա հասնում օրենքով, որ պետքա տամ, բայց չեմ տալիս, հետս հարց ունեցող կա՞, ու էսքանից հետո, եթե իրան չտան, իրանից հաստատ չեն վերցնի: Ասածս էն ա, որ չեկերը ոչ մի բան չեն փոխում, բացի նրանից, որ ջարդվում են մեջք չունեցող, պաշտոն չունեցող գործարարների բիզնեսները, պակասում ա էն չնչին, չեղած մրցակցությունը, կամա թե ակամա դառնում ա մենաշնորհ ամեն ինչը: Սաղ բաժանում են իրանց մեջ, մեկը բանան ա բերում, մյուսը անանաս, ով որը ինչ գին ուզում դնում ա, ու վերջ, էդ ա, ուզում եք առեք, չեք ուզում, մի առեք: Դե պարզ ա որ առնելու են, ու լինելու են գերշահույթներ: Մեկ ուրիշը, ով կռիշ չունի, չի կարա հարկայինից խուսափի, ինքը չի բերի էժանով ծախի, ստիպված կառնենք թանկով: Էս պարզ բան ա չէ՞: Հիմա էս ամեն ինչը մեր աչքի առաջ ա չէ՞: Էս մեծ, շատ մեծ խնդիր ա, սա չի լինի էս ստից չեկերով լուծել էս հարցը: Էդ քացով դուռ բացողներին մինչև քրեական պատասխանատվության չենթարկեն, էս չեկային տրյուկները չեն գործի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էդ արհեստական չի, արհեստականն էն ա, որ մեջք չունեցող գործարարներին ստիպում են հարկ տալ մինճև վերջին կոպեկը ու դրանով մի կերպ զսպում են ահագնացող վտանգը, որ կարող ա մեծ բունտի վերածվի: Ամեն ինչ պետք չի վերագրել Լևոնին: Հիմա որ տաքսիստները բունտ են անում, էդ էլ ա՞ Լևոնը անում, բոլորը Լևոնի համախոհներն ե՞ն ուրեմն: Ճգնաժամը բունտը կանխելու միջոց չի, ընդհակառակը` հենց բունտ սկսելու նախապայման ա: Ափսոս մի պահ տեսա, հիմա չեմ հիշում, ամենայն հավանականության վաղը էլի կխոսվի էդ մասին հեռուստատեսությամբ, մի քանի պետություններում ճգնաժամի պատճառով բունտեր են սկսել, մարդիկ դժգոհում են, որ իշխանությւոնները չեն պայքարում ճգնաժամի դեմ, ինչպես հարկն է:


   Կարծում եմ, որ իշխանափոխությունը հարցի լուծում չի: Հին ուտաղներին նոր ուտողներն են փոխարինելու: Ըստ էության մանր ու միջին չինովնիկները երեւի չեն էլ փոխվի: Պռոստը ուտելու ձեւերը կարող ա փոխվեն, սենց ափաշքյարա չլինեն: Էտ բողոքները ես Լեւոնին չեմ վերագրում: Բողոքը տեղից կա ու ավելի ա խորանում: Հենց էտ բողոքի ալիքի վրա էր, որ Լեւոնը գլուխ բարձրացրեց ու կարողացավ ետ վերադառնալ քաղաքական ասպարեզ: 
   Ճգնաժամի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ ինչպես պետությունը, այնպես էլ շատ ու շատ հայ «անվանի» տնտեսագետներ սխալվեցին, ասելով, որ մեր երկիրը կարող է ճգնաժամից շահած դուրս գա: Եսիմինչ հիմնավորումներ էին ասում, ճոռոմ հայտարարություններ անում: Ես էլ ծիծաղում էի դրանց խելքի վրա: Ասում են մեր տնտեսությունը միջազգային տնտեսությանը ինտեգրված չի, դրա համար էլ մեր վրա ճգնաժամը չի ազդում: Կույր ու հիմար պետք ա լինել չհասկանալու համար, որ մեր երկրի տնտեսությունը ամբողջապես կախված ա արտաքին տրանսֆերտներից: Առեւտրային ահռելի բացասական բալանս ունենալու պայմաններում մեր տնետսությունը այդ բացը կարող է միայն տրանսֆերտների ու վարկային միջոցների հաշվին փոխհատուցել, իսկ եթե էտ ռեսուրսների աղբյուր հանդիսացող երկրներում ճգնաժամ է, ուրեմն մեր վրա էլ դա կանդրադառնա: Հա, հնարավոր է, որ միջազգային շուկայում ապրանքները էժանանան, բայց մեկա ա, մեր երկրում ներմուծումը հիմնականում մենաշնորհային բնույթ ունի ու էտ գործով զբաղվողները էնքան անկուշտ են, որ գները շատ աննշան կէժանացնեն ու իրենց շահույթը կմեծացնեն:
Ոբշեմ կա՛մ իրանք դոդ են, կա՛մ իրանց  դոդի տեղ են դրել:




> Տես, Մորֆ ջան, դու քեզ ես մեղադրում գայշնիկին փող տալու համար, բայց պետքա գայշնիկին մեղադրես, որ վերցնում ա էդ փողը, ախր ինքը օրենքի պաշտպան ա հանդիսանում, ինքը պարտավորված ա պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու օրինազանցներին, ոչ թե ինքը պետքա օրենք խախտի, քաղաքացին իրան պատասխանատվության ենթարկի: Մի խառնի դերերը, յուրաքանչյուրը պարտավոր ա պատշաճ կերպով անի այն, ինչի համար վարձատրվում է, իսկ վարձատրողը, այս դեպքում` մենք` հարկատուներս, պարտավոր ենք պահանջել, որ մեր տված հարկերը ծառայեն իրենց նպատակների համար:


Որպես քաղաքացի ու որպես օրինավոր մարդ մենք պարտավոր ենք կաշառք չառաջարկել: Արի մենք մեզ հասանելիքը կատարենք ու հետո միայն դիմացինց՝ գայիշնիկներից, հարկայինից նույնը պահանջեք: Տեսնենք՝ կօգնի, թե ոչ: 
Միշտ էլ վերցնող գայիշնիկներ լինելու են, քանի դեռ տվող կա:

----------


## Kuk

> Կարծում եմ, որ իշխանափոխությունը հարցի լուծում չի: Հին ուտաղներին նոր ուտողներն են փոխարինելու: Ըստ էության մանր ու միջին չինովնիկները երեւի չեն էլ փոխվի: Պռոստը ուտելու ձեւերը կարող ա փոխվեն, սենց ափաշքյարա չլինեն: Էտ բողոքները ես Լեւոնին չեմ վերագրում: Բողոքը տեղից կա ու ավելի ա խորանում: Հենց էտ բողոքի ալիքի վրա էր, որ Լեւոնը գլուխ բարձրացրեց ու կարողացավ ետ վերադառնալ քաղաքական ասպարեզ: 
>    Ճգնաժամի վերաբերյալ ասեմ, որ ինչպես պետությունը, այնպես էլ շատ ու շատ հայ «անվանի» տնտեսագետներ սխալվեցին, ասելով, որ մեր երկիրը կարող է ճգնաժամից շահած դուրս գա: Եսիմինչ հիմնավորումներ էին ասում, ճոռոմ հայտարարություններ անում: Ես էլ ծիծաղում էի դրանց խելքի վրա: Ասում են մեր տնտեսությունը միջազգային տնտեսությանը ինտեգրված չի, դրա համար էլ մեր վրա ճգնաժամը չի ազդում: Կույր ու հիմար պետք ա լինել չհասկանալու համար, որ մեր երկրի տնտեսությունը ամբողջապես կախված ա արտաքին տրանսֆերտներից: Առեւտրային ահռելի բացասական բալանս ունենալու պայմաններում մեր տնետսությունը այդ բացը կարող է միայն տրանսֆերտների ու վարկային միջոցների հաշվին փոխհատուցել, իսկ եթե էտ ռեսուրսների աղբյուր հանդիսացող երկրներում ճգնաժամ է, ուրեմն մեր վրա էլ դա կանդրադառնա: Հա, հնարավոր է, որ միջազգային շուկայում ապրանքները էժանանան, բայց մեկա ա, մեր երկրում ներմուծումը հիմնականում մենաշնորհային բնույթ ունի ու էտ գործով զբաղվողները էնքան անկուշտ են, որ գները շատ աննշան կէժանացնեն ու իրենց շահույթը կմեծացնեն:
> Ոբշեմ կա՛մ իրանք դոդ են, կա՛մ իրանց  դոդի տեղ են դրել:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ գրածներիդ, համաձայն եմ, որ Լևոնը բողոքի ալիքի վրա գլուխ բարձրացրեց, իհարկե, եթե չլիներ բողոքի ալիք, ոչ ոք չէր կարող այսպիսի հուժկու պայքար ծավալել, դա նորմալ ա, Լևոնը կախարդ չի, որ չեղած տեղից մի բան ասի, ու մի ողջ ժողովուրդ դրան հավատա: Դե իհարկե, ցավալի ա, որ ժողովուրդը, տասը տարի առաջ Լևոնից դժգոհ լինելով, այսօր կանգնած ա նրա կողքին, սա շատ պարզ ա, նշանակում ա, որ վիճակը Լևոնից հետո այնքան ա վատացել, որ մարդիկ համաձայն են նրան: Բայց ամեն դեպքում իշխանափոխությունը, այսինքն գլոբալ, համակարգային փոփոխությունը համարում եմ հարցի հնարավոր լուծում. կվերանան այսօրվա լափողները, լափելու առոռները թափուր կլինեն, կլանային բուրգ, որպես այդպիսին չի լինի, իսկ ժողովուրդին թերագնահատելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում ու կարծում եմ, որ թույլ չի տա, որ նորը ձևավորվի: Այժմ դա կա, և քանդելը հեշտ չէ, բայց եթե չլինի, համեմատաբար հեշտ կլինի` թույլ չտալ այն ստեղծել: Մենաշնորհային, գնային քաղաքականության մասին ասածներիդ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ: 




> Որպես քաղաքացի ու որպես օրինավոր մարդ մենք պարտավոր ենք կաշառք չառաջարկել: Արի մենք մեզ հասանելիքը կատարենք ու հետո միայն դիմացինց՝ գայիշնիկներից, հարկայինից նույնը պահանջեք: Տեսնենք՝ կօգնի, թե ոչ: 
> Միշտ էլ վերցնող գայիշնիկներ լինելու են, քանի դեռ տվող կա:


Մորֆ ջան, արի չտանք, ես չտվեցի, դու չտվեցիր, մեկ ուրիշը չտվեց, բայց կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ի վիճակի չեն նման տուգանքներ վճարել: Պատկերացրու մի ուսուցչի, ով ստանում է 60000 դրամ աշխատավարձ, մի ամբողջ ամսվա մեջ, մեկ անգամ գործից ուշանալուց մի խախտում է անում, ասենք` մի փոքր տրորում է հոծ գիծը, ու ինքը դրա համար ստիպված ա լինելու իր ողջ ամսվա աշխատավարձի ուղիղ կեսը վճարել: Բա էդ մարդը մեղք չի, բա քո լեզուն կֆռա՞ էդ մարդուն ասես` չէ՛, հինգ հազար մի տուր գայշնիկին, որ ակտ չգրի, տար ու 30000 դրամը մուծի պետությանը: Ու էսքանից հետո մի հատ էլ որ նայում ես, թե ինչ ձև են քշում, պաշտոնյաների մեծ մասը, լիքը լկտի լակոտներ, էլ էս թեմայով խոսալդ չի գալիս, մտածում ես` տո հլը պետքա մի հատ էլ կտցնեի էդ գայշնիկի ճակատին, նոր գնայի, էդ հինգ հազարն էլ խաբեի չտայի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ գրածներիդ, համաձայն եմ, որ Լևոնը բողոքի ալիքի վրա գլուխ բարձրացրեց, իհարկե, եթե չլիներ բողոքի ալիք, ոչ ոք չէր կարող այսպիսի հուժկու պայքար ծավալել, դա նորմալ ա, Լևոնը կախարդ չի, որ չեղած տեղից մի բան ասի, ու մի ողջ ժողովուրդ դրան հավատա: Դե իհարկե, ցավալի ա, որ ժողովուրդը, տասը տարի առաջ Լևոնից դժգոհ լինելով, այսօր կանգնած ա նրա կողքին, սա շատ պարզ ա, նշանակում ա, որ վիճակը Լևոնից հետո այնքան ա վատացել, որ մարդիկ համաձայն են նրան:* Բայց ամեն դեպքում իշխանափոխությունը, այսինքն գլոբալ, համակարգային փոփոխությունը համարում եմ հարցի հնարավոր լուծում.* կվերանան այսօրվա լափողները, լափելու առոռները թափուր կլինեն, կլանային բուրգ, որպես այդպիսին չի լինի, իսկ ժողովուրդին թերագնահատելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում ու կարծում եմ, որ թույլ չի տա, որ նորը ձևավորվի: Այժմ դա կա, և քանդելը հեշտ չէ, բայց եթե չլինի, համեմատաբար հեշտ կլինի` թույլ չտալ այն ստեղծել: Մենաշնորհային, գնային քաղաքականության մասին ասածներիդ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ:


Ես մի բառ բաց էի թղել գրածումս. նկատի ունեի՝ *միայն* իշխանափոխությունը հարցի լուծում չի: 
Նայի, թե ինչ վիճակ կարող ա սեղծվել./նկատի ունեմ եթե ԼՏՊ-ն/ դառնա նախագահ:
Վերեւի ամբողջ ապարատը կփոխվի ու հավանաբար չի բարելավվի(վախենում եմ, որ ավելի վատանա): Միջին չինովնիկական ապարատը նույնը կմնա ու էլի չի բարելավվի: Գուցե փոխվի երկրի արժույթային ու դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունը դեպի լավը: Արտաքին քաղաքականությունը մի քիչ ցավոտ թեմա է ու իմ մտավախությունների հիմնական աղբյուրը: Գիտեմ, որ ԼՏՊ կողմնակիցները չեն համակրում Ռուսաստանին, ինչը ինձ անհանգստացնում ա: Ռիսկերը շատ են մի տեսակ, եսիմ: :Think: 
Մեզ նոր ուժ ա պետք, բայց էտ ուժը չկա:
Հա, մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ սա զուտ իմ կարծիքն ա:



> Մորֆ ջան, արի չտանք, ես չտվեցի, դու չտվեցիր, մեկ ուրիշը չտվեց, բայց կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ի վիճակի չեն նման տուգանքներ վճարել: Պատկերացրու մի ուսուցչի, ով ստանում է 60000 դրամ աշխատավարձ, մի ամբողջ ամսվա մեջ, մեկ անգամ գործից ուշանալուց մի խախտում է անում, ասենք` մի փոքր տրորում է հոծ գիծը, ու ինքը դրա համար ստիպված ա լինելու իր ողջ ամսվա աշխատավարձի ուղիղ կեսը վճարել: Բա էդ մարդը մեղք չի, բա քո լեզուն կֆռա՞ էդ մարդուն ասես` չէ՛, հինգ հազար մի տուր գայշնիկին, որ ակտ չգրի, տար ու 30000 դրամը մուծի պետությանը:


Ստացվում ա, որ մեզ ձեռնտու է էս վիճակը:  :Jpit: 
Չէ իրականում, եթե բոլորս վճարենք էտ տուգանքները, ուսուցիչը էլ խեղճ չի լինի(իհարկե եթե վճարվող գումարը իր նպատակին ծառայի ու կարծում եմ, որ ի վերջո ծառայելու է. իրենք եկամտի իրենց աղբյուրներն ունեն ու կարծում եմ, որ էտ փոխերը գոնե 80 տոկոսով բյուջե են գնում):




> Ու էսքանից հետո մի հատ էլ որ նայում ես, թե ինչ ձև են քշում, պաշտոնյաների մեծ մասը, լիքը լկտի լակոտներ, էլ էս թեմայով խոսալդ չի գալիս, մտածում ես` տո հլը պետքա մի հատ էլ կտցնեի էդ գայշնիկի ճակատին, նոր գնայի, էդ հինգ հազարն էլ խաբեի չտայի:


Հա, էլի Սերժն էլ ձեւական գնում էր կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնում, բայց իրա ախռանան էտ պահին ունց ուզում, քշում էր: Հետո էլ ձեւական բարեփոխումներ մտցրեցին, յանի էլ գայիշնիկը փոխ չի վերցնելու, որովհետեւ երեսուն տոկոսը իրանն ա: Բա որ իրանն ա, խի ա 5000 դրամով 30000-անոց ակտը ջրում, եթե էտ 30000-ից 9000-ը իրանն ա. աբսուրդ ա լրիվ :Jpit: 
Կուկ ջան, տես ինչքան դժգոհելու տեղ կա: Սրա համար կառավարությունը պպատասխան չի կարա տա, քանի որ էս հարցերում միանշանակ ճիշտ ենք, բայց հարկային նոր քաղաքականությունը(ոչ մաիյն հդմ-ների հետ կապված), լավն է: Դա ես քեզ որպես տնտեսագետ եմ ասում: Մնում ա, որ ամեն ինչ կատարվի ինչպես ասվում է, այլ ոչ թե այնպես ինչպես միշտ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երեխեք,երեկ մաշրուտկա էի նստել մեկ էլ մտածեցի ինչ կլիներ եթե էս շոֆերներն էլ էդ կտրոններից տային  :LOL:  :LOL:  Մեկա իրենք էլ պիտի հարկ տան չէ՞,հիմա խի՞ իրենք էլ չեն կտրոն տալիս,Հետո պատկերացրի ամեն մաշրուտկի մեջ էդ  հդմ-ի մեքենաներից  :LOL: 
 ա դե սովետի ժամանակ ճիշտ էր էլի,մարդիկ նստում էին տրոլեյբուս կոպեկը գցում էին կտրոնը վերցնում  :Hands Up:  Հետո էլ բողոքում ենք...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես մի բառ բաց էի թղել գրածումս. նկատի ունեի՝ *միայն* իշխանափոխությունը հարցի լուծում չի: 
> Նայի, թե ինչ վիճակ կարող ա սեղծվել./նկատի ունեմ եթե ԼՏՊ-ն/ դառնա նախագահ:
> Վերեւի ամբողջ ապարատը կփոխվի ու հավանաբար չի բարելավվի(վախենում եմ, որ ավելի վատանա): Միջին չինովնիկական ապարատը նույնը կմնա ու էլի չի բարելավվի: Գուցե փոխվի երկրի արժույթային ու դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունը դեպի լավը: Արտաքին քաղաքականությունը մի քիչ ցավոտ թեմա է ու իմ մտավախությունների հիմնական աղբյուրը: Գիտեմ, որ ԼՏՊ կողմնակիցները չեն համակրում Ռուսաստանին, ինչը ինձ անհանգստացնում ա: Ռիսկերը շատ են մի տեսակ, եսիմ:
> Մեզ նոր ուժ ա պետք, բայց էտ ուժը չկա:
> Հա, մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ սա զուտ իմ կարծիքն ա:


Քո կարծիքն ա, բան չունեմ ասելու, էս գրածներիցդ ոչ մեկը չեմ կարող հստակ մերժել, իհարկե, դա ոչ ոք չի կարող, բայց արտաքին քաղաքականության հարցում Տեր-Պետրոսյանից լավ քաղաքական գործիչ, դիվանագետ, իմ կարծիքով չունենք: Իսկ Ռուսաստանին չհամակրելը, չհասկացա, թե որտեղից քեզ նման ինֆորմացիա:




> Ստացվում ա, որ մեզ ձեռնտու է էս վիճակը: 
> Չէ իրականում, եթե բոլորս վճարենք էտ տուգանքները, ուսուցիչը էլ խեղճ չի լինի(իհարկե եթե վճարվող գումարը իր նպատակին ծառայի ու կարծում եմ, որ ի վերջո ծառայելու է. իրենք եկամտի իրենց աղբյուրներն ունեն ու կարծում եմ, որ էտ փոխերը գոնե 80 տոկոսով բյուջե են գնում):


Ահա, ցավալի ա, բայց արի ու տես, որ ձեռնտու ա: Ունեն իրենց եկամտի աղբյուրները, որոնք ձեռք են բերել պաշտոնական դիրքի չարաշահմամբ, սրա նրա ձեռից խլելով, տատիների թոշակները լափելով, դասատուներին խեղճացնելով և այլ ստոր մեթոդներով, բայց էսքանից հետո, էլի չեն կշտանում, էլի լափելու են ու թալանելու են, ինչն էլ այժմ անում են, նենց որ, ես չեմ պատրաստվում հարկ վճարել, հնարավորության դեպքում կխուսափեմ հաստատ:




> Հա, էլի Սերժն էլ ձեւական գնում էր կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնում, բայց իրա ախռանան էտ պահին ունց ուզում, քշում էր: Հետո էլ ձեւական բարեփոխումներ մտցրեցին, յանի էլ գայիշնիկը փոխ չի վերցնելու, որովհետեւ երեսուն տոկոսը իրանն ա: Բա որ իրանն ա, խի ա 5000 դրամով 30000-անոց ակտը ջրում, եթե էտ 30000-ից 9000-ը իրանն ա. աբսուրդ ա լրիվ
> Կուկ ջան, տես ինչքան դժգոհելու տեղ կա: Սրա համար կառավարությունը պպատասխան չի կարա տա, քանի որ էս հարցերում միանշանակ ճիշտ ենք, բայց հարկային նոր քաղաքականությունը(ոչ մաիյն հդմ-ների հետ կապված), լավն է: Դա ես քեզ որպես տնտեսագետ եմ ասում: Մնում ա, որ ամեն ինչ կատարվի ինչպես ասվում է, այլ ոչ թե այնպես ինչպես միշտ:


Էդ գայշնիկների պահերը սուտ մոմենտ ա, կարմիր լույսի տակ կանգնելը ևս. ինքը որ ստեղ չէր, Հայաստանում չէր, էդ օրը պետքա տեսնեիր, թե ախռաննիկները ինչ էին անում սաղ քաղաքով մեկ: Եթե կառավարությունը չի կարամ ինչ որ բանի համար պատասխան տա, ինչը կատարվում ա ողջ հանրապետության ներսում, ուրեմն էդ կառավարությանը անհապաղ վտարել ա պետք ու վերջ: Ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա: Իսկ օրենքները, էլի եմ ասում, լավն են, վատը չեն, ծանոթ եմ մի քանի օրենսգրքերի մանրամասնորեն, ու շատ քիչ են անհաջող կետերը, ուղղակի օգտագործել ա պետք: Դեմ չեմ, ընդունում եմ, հավատում եմ, որ ասումե ս` սա լավ տարբերակ ա, բայց պետքա գործի չէ՞, որ արդյունք լինի, եթե չի գործում, ի՞նչ տարբերություն` լավն ա, թե վատը, մեկ ա` նույն էֆեկտն ա:

----------


## ars83

Մի պատմություն եմ լսել.
քրոջս ընկերուհու բարեկամներից մեկը /այսքան մանրամասնելն, իհարկե, էական չէր/ 2 կգ շաքարավազ գնելիս դրանք գնում է երկու տարբեր խանութներից, մեկական կիլոգրամ, որպեսզի երկու կտրոն ստանա, և շահելու հավանականությունը մեծանա:

----------

Chilly (24.02.2009)

----------


## TE_r_EV

Պետեկամուտների կոմիտեն սպառողներին կոչ է անում՝ «խնամքով վարվեք կտրոնների հետ» :  5 կտրոննների «հարցերը», որոնցից մեկը շահել է 500000 դրամ, այժմ գտնվում են քննարկման փուլում:

 :Sad:  ԱՅ ՔԵԶ ԲԱՆ :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քո կարծիքն ա, բան չունեմ ասելու, էս գրածներիցդ ոչ մեկը չեմ կարող հստակ մերժել, իհարկե, դա ոչ ոք չի կարող, բայց արտաքին քաղաքականության հարցում Տեր-Պետրոսյանից լավ քաղաքական գործիչ, դիվանագետ, իմ կարծիքով չունենք: Իսկ Ռուսաստանին չհամակրելը, չհասկացա, թե որտեղից քեզ նման ինֆորմացիա:


Ո՞նց չունենք, հենց մենակ Ոսկանյանը հերիք ա :Wink: 
Կուկ ջան ես շարժման մասնակից ընկերներ ունեմ, իրանցից եմ լսել: Սխա՞լ ա ինֆուրամացիաս:

----------


## Kuk

> Ո՞նց չունենք, հենց մենակ Ոսկանյանը հերիք ա
> Կուկ ջան ես շարժման մասնակից ընկերներ ունեմ, իրանցից եմ լսել: Սխա՞լ ա ինֆուրամացիաս:


Մորֆ ջան, տեղը չբերեցի Ոսկանյանն ո՞վ ա: Եթե կատակով ես ասում` հասկացա, երևի օսկանյանի հետ ես :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆ ջան, տեղը չբերեցի Ոսկանյանն ո՞վ ա: Եթե կատակով ես ասում` հասկացա, երևի *օ*սկանյանի հետ ես


Չէ, *Օ*սկանյանի :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, հլը մի հատ նայեք, սա 1100 դրամի կտրո՞ն է, թե 11 լումայի: Այ սենց են խաբում ժողովրդին...  :Angry2:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ժող, հլը մի հատ նայեք, սա 1100 դրամի կտրո՞ն է, թե 11 լումայի: Այ սենց են խաբում ժողովրդին...


Հայր և Որդի Երիցյաններ...Ինչի ավելին էիր սպասում՞ :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայր և Որդի Երիցյաններ...Ինչի ավելին էիր սպասում՞


Նույն իրավիճակն է նաև Ստարում, Սասում, ԵրևանՍիթիում և այլուր: Մյուս անգամ հետները կռիվ եմ անում (ու երևի մի լավ տփվելու եմ  :LOL:  )

----------

Kuk (24.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող, հլը մի հատ նայեք, սա 1100 դրամի կտրո՞ն է, թե 11 լումայի: Այ սենց են խաբում ժողովրդին...


*Շնորհակալ ենք ձեզանից!* տողը բացում ա  :LOL: 
Գոնե գրված լիներ Շնորհակալություն գնումների համար: Թե չէ պարզ չի ինչի՞ են *մեզանից* շնորհակալ:

----------


## Second Chance

> Ժող, հլը մի հատ նայեք, սա 1100 դրամի կտրո՞ն է, թե 11 լումայի: Այ սենց են խաբում ժողովրդին...


Այս երևությը համատարած բնույթ է կրում , ամենահեշտ ու ապահով կեղծելու ձևն է :Jpit:  Ինձ էլ 4500-ի փոխարեն 450 չեկ էին տվել

/Օֆտոպ/Դե Երիցյաննների վրա մի տեսակ առանձնահատուկ ջղայնացած եմ, Իմիջայլոց շատ զգուշ եղեք առևտուր անելուց նայեք ինչ փող են տալիս: 
Վերջերս գնումներ կատարելուց փող մանրեցի մի անկյունից պոկած 1000 անոց տվեցին,ես էլ հիմարաբար վերցրի մտածելով, որ դե եթե տենց տալիս են սուպերմարկետում ուրեմն հնարավոր է առևտուր անել դրանով: Ոչ մի տեղ չվերցրեցին , վերջը տարա իրենց մոտ  մի քանի բան վերցրեցի ու ասեցի կներեք ձեր մոտից վերցրած 1000անոցը ոչ մեկ չի վերցնում դրա համար ձեզ եմ տալիս: Էտ գանձապահը մի նենց հիստերիկ ձևով հարձակվեց վրաս , ոչ մի կերպ չհամարձակվեց վերցնել ոչ թե, որ կասկածում էր որ իրենց մոտից էր, այլ որ անձամբ իրենից չեմ վերցրել, ուրեմն ինքը պատասխանատու չի, իրենք էլ մաշված փող չեն վերցնում/ դուրս է գալսի տալուց տալիս են վերցնելուց չեն վերցնում :Smile: /: Փաստորեն պետք է շատ ուշադիր լինես նրանց մոտ կարող է կեղծ դրամներ էլ սաղացնեն վրադ ու չկարողանաս հետ վերադարձնես: Խանութը չի պատասխանատվություն կրում դրա համար և  գանձապահը , ոնց խաբվի նենց էլ պետքա ուրիշներին խաբի....

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, *Օ*սկանյանի


Ինձ համար *օ*սկանայան :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ուղղակի, տեղեկացման կարգով. ՀԴՄ կտրոններում խփված գումարների 10 տոկոսն է գնում բյուջե` եկամտահարկի տեսքով, այսինքն` ինչքան էլ աճեն հարկային մուտքերը, դա լինելու է միայն եկամտահարկի գծով: Ասենք, պահանջելով 1000 դ-ի կտրոն, բյուջե եք ուղարկում 100 դ:



Ներողություն եմ խնդրում սխալ ինֆորմացիայի համար: Ես էի ուրիշին սխալ հասկացել, իրականում հաշվարկներն ավելի բարդ են՝ կախված տնտեսավարող սուբյեկտի գործունեության ծավալներից, և 10 տոկոսից բարձր է կանգնում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում սխալ ինֆորմացիայի համար: Ես էի ուրիշին սխալ հասկացել, իրականում հաշվարկներն ավելի բարդ են՝ կախված տնտեսավարող սուբյեկտի գործունեության ծավալներից, և 10 տոկոսից բարձր է կանգնում:


Որպեսզի ամեն ինչ հստակ լինի, ասեմ հաշվարկման մեխանիզմը:
Հաշվարկը հետեւյալ կերպ է կատարվում.
Եթե ԱՁ է, վճարում է 20% շահութահարկ՝ շրջանառություն-ծախսեր*20տոկոս, բայց էտ շահութահարկի գումարը չի կարող գերազանցել շրջանառության 10 տոկոսը եւ սոցապ 15 տոկոս շրջանառություն-ծախսեր-շահութահարկ*15 տոկոս
Օրինակ գնել է 1000 դրամ, վաճառել 1100-ով, ուրեմն կվճարի 20 դրամ շահութահարկ եւ 12 դրամ սոցապ, իսկ եթե ասենք էտ 1000 դրամի ծախսը չի կարող հիմավորի, կվճարի 110դրամ շահութահարկ եւ 148.5 դրամ սոցապ: 
ՍՊԸ-ի դեպքում՝ արդեն միայն աշխատողի համար սոցապ կվճարի, իսկ շահութահարկը վերոհիշյալ ձեւով կկատարվի: Այսինք ԱՁ-ները մանրից ՍՊԸ կդառնան, ու հարկերը *մաքսիմում* շրջանառության 10 տոկոսը կկազմեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Վերջերս գնումներ կատարելուց փող մանրեցի մի անկյունից պոկած 1000 անոց տվեցին,ես էլ հիմարաբար վերցրի մտածելով, որ դե եթե տենց տալիս են սուպերմարկետում ուրեմն հնարավոր է առևտուր անել դրանով: Ոչ մի տեղ չվերցրեցին


Թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, բայց ինֆորմացիաի ձևով ասեմ էլի: Պետք կգա: Կտրված, պոկված կամ պատռված փողերը պետքա բանկ տալ, իրանք վերցնում են ու շրջանառությունից հանում: Կոնկրետ պատռված թղթադրամը տալուց, ցանկալի ա ինչքան հնարավոր ա բոլոր կտորները լինեն, ավելի լավ ա սկոչով կպցրած լինի: Իսկ անկյունից պոկվածը ընդհանրապես պրոբլեմ չի: Էնքան ա որ թղթադրամի կտորը թույլատրելի չափի լինի/անկյունի 1 սմ/ք չլինի էլի/:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նույն իրավիճակն է նաև Ստարում, Սասում, ԵրևանՍիթիում և այլուր: Մյուս անգամ հետները կռիվ եմ անում (ու երևի մի լավ տփվելու եմ  )


Սթարի չեք չունեմ, բայց ՍԱՍ-ում նորմալ թիվ են գրում, այսպես`     

*ԳՈւՄ․      ≡ 180․00* 

Չեմ կարծում թե սա ինչ որ այլ կերպ կարելի է կարդալ։


Հ․Գ․ Նշեմ նաև, որ բավականին մուգ են տպում, այնպես որ նույնիսկ լավ ճմռթելուց հետո էլ նորմալ ամեն ինչ կարդացվում է։

----------


## Bulbul

չէ վաճառակետերում մենակ ինձ անհրաժեշտ ապրանքներն եմ պահանջում :LOL: 
չեկերը թող իրանց լինի, կամ էլ կարամ հավաքեմ հետո նամակով Սերժին ուղարկեմ, մեխկա սոված կլինի, կարողա մի 5000 դրամ շահի գոնե մի օր հաց կուտի :Bad: 

Զզվում եմ, ամեն ինչ շահումով են ուզում աշխատացնեն, ոնց որ ժողովրդին էշի տեղ դրաց լինեն :Angry2:

----------

Kuk (25.02.2009), Աթեիստ (25.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող, հլը մի հատ նայեք, սա 1100 դրամի կտրո՞ն է, թե 11 լումայի: Այ սենց են խաբում ժողովրդին...


Լավ էլի Հայկ, հիմա դու մտածում ես, որ ստեղ գրածա 0.19075 դրամ այսինք 19.075 լումա՞  :Shok: 
Շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել քեզ, որ մեր փողի հաշվարկի ամենափոքր միավորը 1 լուման է, ու հնարավոր չէ լումայի մասեր բաժանել:

----------


## Elmo

Էս մեկը մեր ֆիրմայի կտրոնն ա: Կետը իրա տեղում ա: ՀԴՄ-ները մի ձև չե՞ն աշխատում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

դե տարբեր ֆիրմաների են տարբեր ձև են տպում:

----------


## Elmo

> դե տարբեր ֆիրմաների են տարբեր ձև են տպում:


Տարօրինակ ա  :Think:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Բան չմնաց, հեսա մի ժամից տեսնեմ ինչ եմ շահում...  :LOL: 
Մարդ կա՞ էլեկտրոնային հասցեն իմանա

----------


## freethinker

*Լուսաբեր*, այսօր ա խաղարկությունը?  :Blink:

----------


## Elmo

*64331935* ով չի նայել:

----------


## Kuk

> *64331935* ով չի նայել:


Երբ ա՞ եղել խաղարկությունը:

----------


## freethinker

> Երբ ա՞ եղել խաղարկությունը:


Հենց նոր վերջացավ , իմ 2 "տոմսերն" էլ չշահեցին  :Sad:

----------

Amourchik (06.03.2009), Kuk (06.03.2009), masivec (06.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Երբ ա՞ եղել խաղարկությունը:


Նոր ավարտվեց:

----------

Kuk (06.03.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հենց նոր վերջացավ , իմ 2 "տոմսերն" էլ չշահեցին


Ամոթա էլի ժող ջան հլը հավատում ե՞ք, մինչև երբ պետք ա խաբված մնաք :Shok: պետք չի մի հավատացեք, ձեր ձեռքով ձեր դեմ են խաղում պետք չի թիրախ դառնալ

----------


## freethinker

> Ամոթա էլի ժող ջան հլը հավատում ե՞ք, մինչև երբ պետք ա խաբված մնաքպետք չի մի հավատացեք, ձեր ձեռքով ձեր դեմ են խաղում պետք չի թիրախ դառնալ


Ինչ ես առաջարկում, դեն նետել կտրոնները? Հավատալ կամ չհավատալը քո անձնական խնդիրն է, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում դրանք հավաքել  :Blink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինչ ես առաջարկում, դեն նետել կտրոնները? Հավատալ կամ չհավատալը քո անձնական խնդիրն է, ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում դրանք հավաքել


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե մի բան այնպես չասացի, ուղղակի իմ ասելիքը այն էր, որ պետք չի այդքան դրան հավատալ, իսկ եթե հավատում ես ուրեմն ճիստ ես դա իմ խնդիրը չէ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե սպանիք թողիք... տո ջանդամին շահեմ... կարևորը էտ փողերը Հարկայինի հաստավիզ աշխատողի ջեբից գնան բյուջե ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էլի մի դափոն կտրոն գցեցի զիբիլը :Sad:  Մենակ մի հատը 2 թիվով համընկավ :Sad:

----------

Amourchik (06.03.2009)

----------


## freethinker

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե մի բան այնպես չասացի, ուղղակի իմ ասելիքը այն էր, որ պետք չի այդքան դրան հավատալ, իսկ եթե հավատում ես ուրեմն ճիստ ես դա իմ խնդիրը չէ


Հավատքը, իր բոլոր դրսևորումներով, ամենապարզ ու բնական երևույթներից է և բնական է նաև այն որ մարդկանց մի մասը այս կամ այն հավատքը համարում է տարօրինակ և անընդունելի  :Smile: 

հ.գ. "Անհավատների" շարքում առաջինը ես եմ  :Blink: k

----------

Amourchik (06.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երեխեք սայտը չգիտեք, որ նայել կարողանանք, ես ենքն էտ թղթիկներից ունեմ, բայց էտ օրը չեմ նայել, ոչ էլ կնայեի, ոնց-որ լոտոյի խաղարկություն լինի, ես էլ լոտո չեմ սիրում.
Հիմա ով գիտի որտեղից կարելիա ստուգել, բացի ՀՀ. շաբաթաթերթը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Rammstein

> Երեխեք սայտը չգիտեք, որ նայել կարողանանք, ես ենքն էտ թղթիկներից ունեմ, բայց էտ օրը չեմ նայել, ոչ էլ կնայեի, ոնց-որ լոտոյի խաղարկություն լինի, ես էլ լոտո չեմ սիրում.
> Հիմա ով գիտի որտեղից կարելիա ստուգել, բացի ՀՀ. շաբաթաթերթը


Նայելու կարիք էլ չկար։ Շահող թիվը սա է` *64331935*։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Նայելու կարիք էլ չկար։ Շահող թիվը սա է` *64331935*։


Էս էն 5000000000... դրամնա՞
Բա որ 5000դրամ շահած լինեմ,մի կույտ էտ թղթերից ունեմ,մեր խանութը ձրի տալիսա  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս էն 5000000000... դրամնա՞
> Բա որ 5000դրամ շահած լինեմ,մի կույտ էտ թղթերից ունեմ,մեր խանութը ձրի տալիսա


Եթե կտրոնի առաջին չորս թիվը լինի 6433, ապա շահել ես 5000, եթե լինի 64331, ապա կարծեմ 20000 ես շահել, եւ այսպես շարունակ, մինչեւ 5 մլն։

----------

Լուսաբեր (09.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Այլևս ողորմություն հավաքողներին փող չեմ տալիս, այլ տալիս եմ խանութից վերցրած ՀԴՄ կտրոնը. գուցե շահե՞ն:


Փաստորեն օգտակար բան ա, խնայողություն անելու մի ձև ա. համ էն յազվա փող հավաքողների բերանն ես փակում, համ էլ ոչինչ չես կորցնում` գումարդ չի պակասում :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, լսել եմ, որ պետք ա նենց սարքեն, որ ոչ միայն կտրոնների հետեւի թվերով շահել լինի, այլեւ կտրոնների քանակով ու գնումների գումարային արժեքով (կարծեմ եթե 100 հատ կտրոն լինի ու 100000-ի արված առեւտուր, ապա շահում ա)։ Չգիտե՞ք` ապրիլի համար դա կգործի՞, թե դեռ չեն մտցրել էդ բանը։

----------


## cold skin

> Ժող, լսել եմ, որ պետք ա նենց սարքեն, որ ոչ միայն կտրոնների հետեւի թվերով շահել լինի, այլեւ կտրոնների քանակով ու գնումների գումարային արժեքով (կարծեմ եթե 100 հատ կտրոն լինի ու 100000-ի արված առեւտուր, ապա շահում ա)։ Չգիտե՞ք` ապրիլի համար դա կգործի՞, թե դեռ չեն մտցրել էդ բանը։


Նայի՛ր այստեղ.
Չշահած կտրոնները նույնպես դրամական պարգև են խոստանում, քաղաքացիներից միայն պահանջվում է բոլոր կտրոնները հավաքել 3 ամիս
Կառավարությունը հաստատել է նոր կարգը

ՀՀ ԿԱ պետեկամուտների կոմիտե 50 և ավելի ՀԴՄ կտրոն ներկայացնելու դեպքում քաղաքացիները հնարավորություն կունենան ստանալ փոխհատուցում, այլ կերպ ասած` բոնուս: Համապատասխան որոշումը գործադիրը հաստատել է ապրիլի 9-ի նիստում:
Պետեկամուտների կոմիտեն հատուկ սանդղակ է սահմանել (այն տեղադրված է «Շահող կտրոն» բաժնում), որով և կտրամադրվեն շահումները: Նորությունը վերաբերում է վիճակահանությանը մասնակցած և չշահած քաղաքացիներին:
Ներկայացվող կտրոնները պետք է լինեն մեկ եռամսյակի կտրվածով. այս փուլում խոսքը երկրորդ եռամսյակի մասին է` ապրիլ-մայիս-հունիս:
Այսպես, 50 և ավելի կտրոն կուտակելու դեպքում, եթե ֆիքսված առևտրի ծավալը կգերազանցի 100 հազար դրամը, պետությունը սպառողին կվերադարձնի ՀԴՄ կտրոններով կատարված ծախսի 2,5 տոկոսը: Դա բոնուսի նվազագույն շեմն է:
Հարյուր կտրոն ունենալու և 400 հազար դրամի ֆիքսված առևտուր կատարելու դեպքում քաղաքացին կստանա 12 հազար դրամ:
Կտրոնների քանակի և ֆիքսված առևտրի ծավալների մեծացմանը զուգահեռ կմեծանա նաև մրցանակային ֆոնդը. օրինակ` 1 000 կտրոն ունենալու դեպքում, որոնցով ֆիքսված առևտրի ծավալը 6 մլն դրամ է, քաղաքացին կստանա  200 հազար դրամ:
Այս նորամուծության նպատակն է` նպաստել նախ կտրոններ պահանջելու շահագրգռության մեծացմանը: Բացի այդ, այդպիսով նաև քաղաքացիները հետամուտ կլինեն, որպեսզի տրամադրվող կտրոնների վրա իրենց կատարած առևտրի գումարն ամբողջությամբ ներկայացվի: Արդյունքում կմեծանա հարկային մարմիններին տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտների ներկայացրած շրջանառությունը, այդպիսով` նաև հարկերը:
taxservice.am

----------

Rammstein (27.04.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Նայի՛ր այստեղ.
> Չշահած կտրոնները նույնպես դրամական պարգև են խոստանում, քաղաքացիներից միայն պահանջվում է բոլոր կտրոնները հավաքել 3 ամիս
> Կառավարությունը հաստատել է նոր կարգը
> 
> ՀՀ ԿԱ պետեկամուտների կոմիտե 50 և ավելի ՀԴՄ կտրոն ներկայացնելու դեպքում քաղաքացիները հնարավորություն կունենան ստանալ փոխհատուցում, այլ կերպ ասած` բոնուս: Համապատասխան որոշումը գործադիրը հաստատել է ապրիլի 9-ի նիստում:
> Պետեկամուտների կոմիտեն հատուկ սանդղակ է սահմանել (այն տեղադրված է «Շահող կտրոն» բաժնում), որով և կտրամադրվեն շահումները: Նորությունը վերաբերում է վիճակահանությանը մասնակցած և չշահած քաղաքացիներին:
> Ներկայացվող կտրոնները պետք է լինեն մեկ եռամսյակի կտրվածով. այս փուլում խոսքը երկրորդ եռամսյակի մասին է` ապրիլ-մայիս-հունիս:
> Այսպես, 50 և ավելի կտրոն կուտակելու դեպքում, եթե ֆիքսված առևտրի ծավալը կգերազանցի 100 հազար դրամը, պետությունը սպառողին կվերադարձնի ՀԴՄ կտրոններով կատարված ծախսի 2,5 տոկոսը: Դա բոնուսի նվազագույն շեմն է:
> Հարյուր կտրոն ունենալու և 400 հազար դրամի ֆիքսված առևտուր կատարելու դեպքում քաղաքացին կստանա 12 հազար դրամ:
> ...


Լավ բան ա։ Լավ ա գոնե, որ էն վիճակահանության նման ղումարբազություն չի։

Ես մի բան չհասկացա. 3 ամսվա ընթացքում եթե 50 կտրոն հավաքո՞մ։ Ես էս մի  ամսում արդեն 75 հատ հավաքել եմ, գումարն էլ մոտ 120-140 հազարի կարգի ա։

----------


## Second Chance

> Նայի՛ր այստեղ.
> Չշահած կտրոնները նույնպես դրամական պարգև են խոստանում, քաղաքացիներից միայն պահանջվում է բոլոր կտրոնները հավաքել 3 ամիս
> Կառավարությունը հաստատել է նոր կարգը


Հա ուրեմն արդեն չեմ թափի կտրոնները ստուգելուց հետո :Smile: , բայց հիմնական կտրոնները տալիս են մանր առևտուրների ժամանակ, դժվար 100.000 հավաքվի:

----------


## ministr

> Երեխեք սայտը չգիտեք, որ նայել կարողանանք, ես ենքն էտ թղթիկներից ունեմ, բայց էտ օրը չեմ նայել, ոչ էլ կնայեի, ոնց-որ լոտոյի խաղարկություն լինի, ես էլ լոտո չեմ սիրում.
> Հիմա ով գիտի որտեղից կարելիա ստուգել, բացի ՀՀ. շաբաթաթերթը


http://www.taxservice.am/index.php?m...id=&lng=9&url=

----------


## Fedayi

> Լավ բան ա։ Լավ ա գոնե, որ էն վիճակահանության նման ղումարբազություն չի։
> 
> Ես մի բան չհասկացա. 3 ամսվա ընթացքում եթե 50 կտրոն հավաքո՞մ։ Ես էս մի  ամսում արդեն 75 հատ հավաքել եմ, գումարն էլ մոտ 120-140 հազարի կարգի ա։


Աշխատի երեք ամսում 400000-ը անցնել: :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

> Հա ուրեմն արդեն չեմ թափի կտրոնները ստուգելուց հետո, բայց հիմնական կտրոնները տալիս են մանր առևտուրների ժամանակ, դժվար 100.000 հավաքվի:


Էտ ժամանակ հարևաններով, ինչպես Թոխատյանն էր ասում, միացնում եք կտրոնները, հետո բոնուսը կիսում: :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող երեկ խաղարկություն եղե՞լա... Շահող համարը եթե գիտեք գրեք էլի :Smile:

----------


## cold skin

Դեռ ինֆորմացիա չկա... 
Կարաս նորությունը իմանաս ՝ taxservice.am-ից

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ կանոններով ո՞նց էր: Ամսվա առաջին ուրբաթ օրը,թե՞ ամսվա առաջին աշխատանքային ուրբաթ օրը… :Think:

----------


## cold skin

Երկրորդը:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Tongue: երբ տալիս, վերցնում եմ, տվողն էլ պապաս ա լինում :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եվ այսպես ապրիլ ամսվա թվերը` *43484866*

Հ.Գ. 5000 կպավ :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

ես արդեն ոչ վերցնում եմ ոչ էլ ստուգում եմ: Տալիս էլ են գցում եմ աղբամանը

----------


## T!gran

- Նոր տեսա թվերը, գրառումս փոխեցի

----------


## ministr

Էն բոնուս էին ասում ինչ էր... էդ հիմա աշխատումա? Ինչ պայմանների դեպքում ա տրվում բոնուս?

----------


## T!gran

> Էն բոնուս էին ասում ինչ էր... էդ հիմա աշխատումա? Ինչ պայմանների դեպքում ա տրվում բոնուս?


Սպասի մի հատ գոնե շահենք , նոր բոնուսից կխոսենք  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Բոնուսը ոնց որ նաղդ էր չէ... այսինքն շահելու հետ կապ չուներ:

----------


## T!gran

> Բոնուսը ոնց որ նաղդ էր չէ... այսինքն շահելու հետ կապ չուներ:


Հա՞, այսինքն կտրոնների որոշակի քանակության դեպքում,  նոր կարդացի, իսկ ես սայթը իրանցնա , թե կողմնակի ա http://e-tax.am ??

----------


## ministr

ինչքան գիտեմ taxservice.am-նա

----------


## T!gran

> ինչքան գիտեմ taxservice.am-նա


դա հարկային ծառայության սայթնա, երևի մի հատ ել կտրոնների համար են բացել

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Dance: էսօրվանից ուզելու եմ, համ էլ պապաս ա շատ բերելու  :LOL: 
 :Think: ոնց որ մի 50հատ ունեմ

----------


## T!gran

> դա հարկային ծառայության սայթնա, երևի մի հատ ել կտրոնների համար են բացել


Իդեպ մինչև հիմա ոչ մի բան չեն գրել խաղարկության արդյունքների վերաբերյալ, հաա կարծեմ ուրբաթ է, բայց ինչ նշանակություն ունի, կարաին միանգամից թիվը գոնե գրեին, էլ ինչ կայք ,եթե չես կարում ժամանակին բան իմանաս  :Think:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Չեմ պահանջում,բայց որ տալիս են վերցնեւմ եմ:Բայց ճիշտն ասած լրիվ մոռացել էի դրա մասին:Թվերը կարդացի,հիշեցի:Հենա վեր կենամ նայեմ

----------


## masivec

*43484866*  :Cool:

----------


## Xelgen

Չէ, դա հարկայաին ծառայությոն/կառավարության հետ կապ չունեցող կայք է՝




> Registrar 	 - NETSYS
> 
>       e-tax.am
>       Vahe Khachikyan
>       13/1 H. Kochar
>       Yerevan 0012
>       AM
> 
>       Administrative contact
>       Vahe Khachikyan

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկ խաղարկություն եղե՞լա :Think: 
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկդ գիտեք թվերը գրեք էլի, ոչ մի տեղ տեղեկություն չկա համենայն դեպս :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Երեկ խաղարկություն եղե՞լա
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկդ գիտեք թվերը գրեք էլի, ոչ մի տեղ տեղեկություն չկա համենայն դեպս


Վահիկ ջան, նոր խաղարկությունը դեռ չի կայացել:
ՀԴՄ կտրոններով «Շահող կտրոն» վիճականահանթյան մասին տեղեկություններ կարող ես ստանալ հարկային ծառայության կայքից www.taxservice.am  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան, նոր խաղարկությունը դեռ չի կայացել:
> ՀԴՄ կտրոններով «Շահող կտրոն» վիճականահանթյան մասին տեղեկություններ կարող ես ստանալ հարկային ծառայության կայքից www.taxservice.am


Պաշտոնական սայթում անցած ամսվա ինֆորմացիան սկի չդրեցին տենց էլ, վերջինը մայիսնա :Sad: 
Բայց պետքա որ լիներ, առաջին աշխատանքային ուրբաթը երեկ էր :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Պաշտոնական սայթում անցած ամսվա ինֆորմացիան սկի չդրեցին տենց էլ, վերջինը մայիսնա
> Բայց պետքա որ լիներ, առաջին աշխատանքային ուրբաթը երեկ էր


Վահիկ ջան, բնականաբար վերջինը մայիսն ա: Հունիսի խաղարկությունը նոր պիտի կայանա  :Wink:  Ինչքան գիտեմ, յուրաքանչյուր ամսվա կտրոնները խաղարկվում են հաջորդ ամսվա 6-րդ (կամ 5-րդ) աշխատանքային օրը  :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

Ես անցած 3 ամսվա ընթացքում մոտ 300000 դրամի կտրոն եմ հավաքել: Բայց այդ կայքի ցուցակում 300 չկա 100, 200, 400 ա : Հիմա դա ո՞նց պետք է ներկայացնեմ, երևի 100ն առանձին 200ն առանձի՞ն , բայց այդ դեպքում էլ թվաքանակները չեն համապատասխանի :Xeloq: :

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Վաճառակետին ինչի՞ եմ աղքատացնում, եթե նա չխփված չեկի հարկվող գումարի մի մասը հարկայինի ջեբն էր դնում: Իսկ հիմա, եթե գնորդները պահանջեն չեկերը, նրա կախվածությունը հարկայինից կվերանա և այդ նույն գումարը, որը հարկայինին էր "մուծվում", կգնա բյուջե:


եթե անգամ գնորդները պահանջեն չեկը՝ հարկայինից կախվածությունը չի վերանա, նման ձևով ավելի է այդ կախվածությունը խորանում, ավելի շատ են հիմա փորձում լեզու գտնել հարկայինի հետ, հետևաբար ստվերն է ավելանում շուկայում: 
Բյուջեի մասին մտածող կառավարությունը պետք է մտածի ծախսերը կրճատելու և ոչ թե մի կերպ առևտրով յոլա գնացող ժողովրդին էլ ավելի ծանր վիճակի մեջ դնելու մասին:

----------

Kuk (13.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր լիցքավորման քարտ եմ առնում, ասեցի «չեկը տուր», ասում ա «քարտին չեկ չենք տալիս»։ Ասում եմ «տենց բան չկա, ո՞նց չեք տալիս», ասում ա «օգուտ չի լինում»։  :Shok: 
Իհարկե վերջում ասեցի, որ էդ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, հանեց տվեց, բայց մեկ ա ապշում եմ սրանց վերաբերմունքի վրա, գնորդին ե՞ն փորձում հիմարացնել, թե՞ իրենք են այդպիսին։
Էս Հայաստանում բոլորը ընկած են գերշահույթների հետեւից։ Եթե գերշահույթ չկա, նշանակում ա օգուտ չկա։

----------


## Kuk

*ԲՈՆՈՒՍՆԵՐՍ Ո՞ՒՄ ՆՎԻՐԵՄ*

Նախօրեին կառավարության նիստում վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն առաջարկել է ՀԴՄ կտրոնների դիմաց քաղաքացիներին այլեւս բոնուսներ չվճարել: Առաջարկությունը, բնականաբար, ընդունվել է:

«ՉԻ» - Էլի լավ պրծանք: Կարող էր, չէ՞, կառավարությունը որոշել եւ առգրավել մինչեւ հիմա քաղաքացիներին տրված բոնուսները: Կամ, ասենք, դատի տալ մեծ գումարների կտրոններ ներկայացրած քաղաքացիներին (որտեղի՞ց նրանց այդքան փող): Բայց Տիգրան Սարգսյանն այդ օրը բարի է եղել. պարզապես որոշել է այլեւս բոնուսներ չտալ եւ վերջ: Այնպես որ, «շահում եք դուք, շահում է պետությունը» կարգախոսն այլեւս արդիական չէ: Ավելի ճիշտ, կարգախոսը կիսով չափ կրճատվել է. «շահում եք դուք» բառերը դուրս են մղվել, եւ մնացել է միայն «շահում է պետությունը» մասը:

Եվ պատկերացրեք` նույնիսկ գովազդային նոր տեսահոլովակներ նկարահանելու կարիք չի լինի: Պարզապես Հրանտ Թոխատյանի հուզիչ ելույթից «շահում եք դուք» բառերը կմոնտաժեն եւ վերջ: Կամ էլ` ընդհանրապես եթերից կհանեն այդ հոլովակը: Իսկ դա, համաձայնվեք, արդեն իսկ դրական արդյունք է:

----------


## Rammstein

> *ԲՈՆՈՒՍՆԵՐՍ Ո՞ՒՄ ՆՎԻՐԵՄ*
> 
> Նախօրեին կառավարության նիստում վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն առաջարկել է ՀԴՄ կտրոնների դիմաց քաղաքացիներին այլեւս բոնուսներ չվճարել: Առաջարկությունը, բնականաբար, ընդունվել է:
> 
> «ՉԻ» - Էլի լավ պրծանք: Կարող էր, չէ՞, կառավարությունը որոշել եւ առգրավել մինչեւ հիմա քաղաքացիներին տրված բոնուսները: Կամ, ասենք, դատի տալ մեծ գումարների կտրոններ ներկայացրած քաղաքացիներին (որտեղի՞ց նրանց այդքան փող): Բայց Տիգրան Սարգսյանն այդ օրը բարի է եղել. պարզապես որոշել է այլեւս բոնուսներ չտալ եւ վերջ: Այնպես որ, «շահում եք դուք, շահում է պետությունը» կարգախոսն այլեւս արդիական չէ: Ավելի ճիշտ, կարգախոսը կիսով չափ կրճատվել է. «շահում եք դուք» բառերը դուրս են մղվել, եւ մնացել է միայն «շահում է պետությունը» մասը:
> 
> Եվ պատկերացրեք` նույնիսկ գովազդային նոր տեսահոլովակներ նկարահանելու կարիք չի լինի: Պարզապես Հրանտ Թոխատյանի հուզիչ ելույթից «շահում եք դուք» բառերը կմոնտաժեն եւ վերջ: Կամ էլ` ընդհանրապես եթերից կհանեն այդ հոլովակը: Իսկ դա, համաձայնվեք, արդեն իսկ դրական արդյունք է:


Ժողովուր, առաջարկում եմ` էլ ոչ ոք կտրոն չվերցնի: Կոնկրետ ինձ սրանից հետո եթե կտրոն ուզեն տալ, չեմ թողելու տպեն: Ոնց որ սովորացրեցին ժողովրդին կտրոն ուզել, թող տենց էլ հետ սովորի ժողովուրդը ու չուզի, տենանք ի՞նչ են անում էդ վարչապետները:

----------


## Kuk

Ոնց չեմ վերցրել, տենց էլ շարունակում եմ չվերցնել: Ծանոթ խանութներում արդեն գիտեն, որ չեմ վերցնելու, չեն էլ տպում: Էդ պահը նենց ա դուրս գալիս, որ ինչ որ բան գնում եմ ու կտրոն չեն տալիս. նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ վարչապետին մի վնաս տամ, ասենք՝ չհաջողված թրաշից մի մազ պակասի :Jpit:

----------

Life (13.10.2009), ministr (13.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Մենակ էս վերջին եռամսյակում հավեսի ընգանք ու սկսեցինք ուզել ընտանիքով, էնքան մեծ գումարներով կտրոններ հավաքեցիիինք :Shok:  էն էլ մեր բախտից էր :Sad:  չեղյալ հայտարարեցին :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

Իսկ ես` ընթանրապես տեղյակ չեմ թե ո՞նց են խաղարկում, ո՞նց են շահում… լուրջ!!  :Unsure: 
Երբեք չեմ պահանջել, երբեք չեմ վերցրել… Չէ, 1 կամ 2 անգամ վերցրել եմ / այսինքն դրեցին տոպրակիս մեջ/ տենց էլ տոպրակի հետ կորան գնացին այդ կտրոնները:  :Sad: 
Հետ եմ մնացել  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող, չի խաղարկվելու բոնուս մենակ էս տարվա *վերջին* եռամսյակում :Smile: 
Այսինքն, հուլիս-օգոստոս-սեպտեմբեր ամիսների կտրոններով հենց հիմա էլ կարող եք տեսականորեն գնալ ու ստանալ բոնուսը :Smile: 
Բայց մենակ տեսականորեն, որովհետև Հարկայինում իրար կոկորդ են կրծում, հերթը եսիմ ուր էր հասել, նոր եմ գալիս ընդեղից :Bad: 
Իսկ 4-րդ եռամսյակում բոնուս չտրամդրելու պատճառ են նշում են, որ մեր Կառավարության անդամները էնքանը չեն ֆայմել, որ հաստատուն հարկ վճարող ընկերությունները ինչքան կտրոն ուզեն կխփեն :Xeloq:  :Bad: 

Հ.Գ. Վիճակահանությունը նախկինի պես շարունակվելուա :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող, չի խաղարկվելու բոնուս մենակ էս տարվա *վերջին* եռամսյակում
> Այսինքն, հուլիս-օգոստոս-սեպտեմբեր ամիսների կտրոններով հենց հիմա էլ կարող եք տեսականորեն գնալ ու ստանալ բոնուսը
> Բայց մենակ տեսականորեն, որովհետև Հարկայինում իրար կոկորդ են կրծում, հերթը եսիմ ուր էր հասել, նոր եմ գալիս ընդեղից
> *Իսկ 4-րդ եռամսյակում բոնուս չտրամդրելու պատճառ են նշում են, որ մեր Կառավարության անդամները էնքանը չեն ֆայմել, որ հաստատուն հարկ վճարող ընկերությունները ինչքան կտրոն ուզեն կխփեն*
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վիճակահանությունը նախկինի պես շարունակվելուա


Վայ քու արա.. :LOL:  Եթե նույնիսկ տենց լիներ, որ ֆայմած չլինեին, պետքա գոնե ուրիշ բան մտածեին, ասեին, որ խայտառակ չլինեին, ո՞ց թե՝ չեն ֆայմել :Shok:  :LOL:  Տենց էլ ասում ե՞ն :Shok:  Գոնե ամաչելով ե՞ն ասում, թե՞ իրանցից գոհ :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վայ քու արա.. Եթե նույնիսկ տենց լիներ, որ ֆայմած չլինեին, պետքա գոնե ուրիշ բան մտածեին, ասեին, որ խայտառակ չլինեին, ո՞ց թե՝ չեն ֆայմել Տենց էլ ասում ե՞ն Գոնե ամաչելով ե՞ն ասում, թե՞ իրանցից գոհ


Ասում են, որ «որոշ ընկերություններ ուզում են պետության հաշվին փող աշխատեն, դրա համար մեզ ժամանակ է հարկավոր, որ քննարկենք առաջացած դրությունը ու հետագայի համար պլան մշակենք»… Էս կարգի մի բան :LOL: 
Յեքա Կառավարությունով բան եք որոշում ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չի էլ անցնում էդ պարզ փաստը :Xeloq: 

Ոնց հասկացա, հիմա մտածում են նենց անեն, որ հաստատուն հարկ վճարող ընկերությունների կտրոնները մյուս տարվանից ուրիշ տեսք ունենա ու դրանք բոնուսների խաղարկությանը չմասնակցեն :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հա մեկ էլ ջոգել են, որ Հարկայիններում հերթը շատա լինում ու մյուս տարվանից երևի բանկերում կազմակերպեն էդ սաղ քաշքուկը; Լավա, էդի հասկացան :LOL:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ոնց հասկացա, հիմա մտածում են նենց անեն, որ հաստատուն հարկ վճարող ընկերությունների կտրոնները մյուս տարվանից ուրիշ տեսք ունենա ու դրանք բոնուսների խաղարկությանը չմասնակցեն


իսկ ժողովուրդը ոգևորվել էր :Xeloq:  պետության հաշվին իրանց փող են հետ տալիս: Էս էլ ձեզ փող, դե հավաքեք կտրոնները: ,,վերցրեք հա վերցրեք,, իրանց կոտորում էին, զոռով ուզում հավաքում էին ժողովուրդը, տեսնենք հիմա ոնց են խաբելու: Հերթական փափուկ բարձը հատուկ հայերի համար: Մարդ չեն դառնա դրանք :Sad:

----------


## Natali

Կարծում եմ , որ այդ չեկերը միայն ձևական բնութ են կրում, և եթե վաճառողը կարող է տալ կամ չտալ, դա արդեն բավական է.
Երբեք չեմ վերցնում…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես վերցնում եմ, երբ տալիս են: Գեղեցիկ չեմ համարում թողնել վաճառասեղանին: Հետո իհարկե գցում եմ աղբարկղը, իրենց բոնուսները ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում: Նույնը մետրոյում, առաջին իսկ օրվանից քարտով եմ օգտվում, բայց իրենց խաղարկությանը չեմ մասնակցելու (չնայած կարող է դա ավտոմատ կերպով է արվում, չգիտեմ):

Վերադառնալով կտրոններին` երբեմն նայում եմ թե ինչ գումար են տպել: Եթե սխալ են տպած լինում (օրինակ, մի զրո պակաս, ինչը շատ տարածված է), ջղայն ձևով հետ եմ տալիս կտրոնը, ասում, որ զուտ ձևի համար պետք չէ ինձ կտրոն տալ, ու հեռանում:

----------

Elmo (13.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ասում են, որ «որոշ ընկերություններ ուզում են պետության հաշվին փող աշխատեն, դրա համար մեզ ժամանակ է հարկավոր, որ քննարկենք առաջացած դրությունը ու հետագայի համար պլան մշակենք»… Էս կարգի մի բան
> Յեքա Կառավարությունով բան եք որոշում ու ոչ մեկի մտքով չի էլ անցնում էդ պարզ փաստը


Ախր դա պարզից էլ պարզ էր:




> Ոնց հասկացա, հիմա մտածում են նենց անեն, որ հաստատուն հարկ վճարող ընկերությունների կտրոնները մյուս տարվանից ուրիշ տեսք ունենա ու դրանք բոնուսների խաղարկությանը չմասնակցեն


Այսինքն ո՞նց, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հաստատուն հարկ վճարող: Այսինքն` ով որ կիսատ-պռատ ա հարկերը վճարում, մենակ իրանց կտրոններն են մասնակցելու էդ անտերին:




> իրենց բոնուսները ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում: Նույնը մետրոյում, առաջին իսկ օրվանից քարտով եմ օգտվում, բայց իրենց խաղարկությանը չեմ մասնակցելու (չնայած կարող է դա ավտոմատ կերպով է արվում, չգիտեմ):


Նույնն էլ ես` ոչ էդ չեկերի հետեւի թվերն եմ ստուգում, ոչ էլ մետրոյի քարտիս համար ա ինչ-որ բան հետաքրքրում: Դե էդ երկուսն էլ ժողովրդին ղումարբազ սարքելու միջոցներ են: Դե էդ ամեն ինչը վերեւից ա գալիս: Երկրի ղեկավարությունը եթե ղումարբազ ա, ու կարա իրա երկիրն էլ տանուլ տա, ապա ի՞նչ ավել բան կարելի ա սպասել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսինքն ո՞նց, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հաստատուն հարկ վճարող: Այսինքն` ով որ կիսատ-պռատ ա հարկերը վճարում, մենակ իրանց կտրոններն են մասնակցելու էդ անտերին:


Վահիկը տերմինը սխալ ա օգտաործել, խոսքը հաստատագրված հարկ վճարողների մասին ա:

----------

Yellow Raven (13.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Վահիկը տերմինը սխալ ա օգտաործել, խոսքը հաստատագրված հարկ վճարողների մասին ա:


Էդ ո՞րն ա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էդ ո՞րն ա:


http://www.taxservice.am/index.php?m...id=&lng=9&url=

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էդ ո՞րն ա:


Ավելի կարճ ասած՝ անկախ առևտրի քանակից, դու ամեն ամիս մուծում ես նախապես հաստատագրված քանակի հարկ :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (13.10.2009)

----------


## snow

Իսկ ես վերցնում եմ չեկերը, բայց ոչ մի անգամ վիճակահանությանը չեմ մասնակցել, չեմ հավատում:

----------

Morpheus_NS (14.10.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Վերջին խաղարկության թվերը կարող ա՞ ինչ-որ մեկը իմանա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Վերջին խաղարկության թվերը կարող ա՞ ինչ-որ մեկը իմանա:


Էդ խաղարկությունը դեռ սաղ ա՞…  :Think:

----------

